# any one starting FET in may? ~ Part 2



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home ladies

Happy chatting and lots of 

Emxx


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

New home!! I like it. Lol.

Xxx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you for the new home!!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks for new home kirst x


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for moving us.


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Ladies,
Sorry for barging in but I'm after your advise. I do hope you don't mind x

I have had 3 ICSI rounds, first ended in m/c, second in an ectopic and third a BFN.  However our third treatment we got 2 blast frosties.  I have an app on Friday with the consultant and want to start planning FET. 

I have no knowledge about FET at all and I have no idea what to ask on Friday, so I was hoping you could help me out.  I feel really ignorant so I am sorry.

I wish you all well with your tx and pray you all get BFP!!!!!

Lots of love and gratitude
Angeljoy


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi angeljoy
fet can be doen two ways, firstly medicated (normally doen if you dont have your af or not regular) or non medicated.
im on medicated so ill tell you steps of that one. you start taking an injection daily from aboutweek before your af due, keep taking that every day right up until et but you have to change your dose when they tell you. when af arrives book in a day 4 blood test and they will test to see if ou are suppresses, if everything ok they give you date to start taking your tablets progynova, the day you start these is your new day 1 you get a chart of what you have to take over the next 17 days, on about day 12 i think you start taking pesseries too. then day 17 a blood test and if everthing ok they will take your embies out, then you get a call the following day to check they survived thaw if ok et. then your normal 2ww.
some clinics might vary a bit but thats our steps, im not sure of protocol on non medicated.

hope this has helped and its not just made you more confused. they should give you a booklet and go through it step by step with on your app

we just wanted to know - when we would get our drugs?
                                    what happens if af does not arrive (as take provera but always late)
                                    chances of embies not surviving
                                    what is quality of embies when they were frozen
                                    what happens if 2nd blood test is not right? ( they can alter drugs, but worth a check)

hope this ok
kirst x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi ladies!

Karen - hope you are ok hun? how did it go?

Caroline   so sorry to hear of your bfn!!

Good luck to everyone having transfer today!

Kirstie, Tinkel - how are you doing?

Update from me.... did another test today which is slightly lighter than the one I did 2 days ago   My symptoms have all totally eased so I have a horrible feeling that it might be over! Will test again on Sunday.
A x


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

Good Morning ladies,

Caroline, I am so sorry for you.  I know the feeling of trying again and being disappointed again, it's not easy.  Make sure you take time to yourself and DH, have a glass of wine and get your PMA before your next attempt.  Big hugs to you   .

Annieline, I hope it's just your mind playing games and your pg is fine.    for you.  You would be having lots of pain if things weren't ok.

Karen, littlefish, congrats on being PUPO, hope you are resting and letting the embies implant.

Kirstie, did you test again today? I am sure everything is fine with the embies.

Peg2, Sillylaly, good luck today, how many frozen embryos do you have and how many days are they?

Birdey (Kirst), hope you are feeling well with the medication. thanks for welcoming me to the thread.

Hi to everyone else,
Gabi


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning!!

Help needed!!
I've tested the last 3days in a row!! Using first response 6 days early!!
My otd is sunday 7th.
My problem is the line r getting lighter every day!!!
This morning my symptoms av gone and line is so so lightm (first urine of day)
The past 2 days I've tested in the afternoon
Is it over
Xx


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

Kirstie,
it's not over and unfortunately you have to wait until OTD or try to get an HCG done, the HPT is not as precise.  Hang in there, it's still early days!  Sending you lots of    ,
Gabi


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Gabi thank u!!
I'm gonna try to phone clinic later I think.
I know its b4 otd but first response is 6 days early so it works out about right!!
Do understand!! Had a really stressful day in work yesturday and had pains which felt like trapped wind.
Sorry 4 me me post but I'm so scared.
Hope everyone ok! Xxx


----------



## Sakura 78 (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, congratulations to all the ladies with the BFPs ! You must be over the moon! 

Big hugs to everyone who got BFNs, I'm so sorry,  I know how awful it feels


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Goodmorning everyone,

Peg2, Gabi2009, sillylally - wishing lots and lots of luck for ET today and will check later to see how you all are.          
Annieline - levels can depend on the time day can't they. A nurse told me that symptoms can fluctuate too so hang on in there. Is there any cahance that you can get a blood test to put your mind at rest? Lots of love to you and PMA       
Kirstie - wait til the 7th June and hang on in there don't give up hun.      
As for me I'm analyzing every twinge and its way too early to implant so need to calm down. Hope to feel a few signs poss over the weekend. Does anyone know why they will only put day 2's back and most seem to be day 3 Is it because they were frozen after OHSS and at pronuclei stage?

Karen - how you doing?     
love littlefish


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Hi Angeljoy,

My med FET was a bit diff and I'm regular but my clinic don't offer natural FET. It goes as follows...
On day 21 after AF start sniffing syneral to suppress your natural hormones- 2 sniffs am and pm for approx 2 weeks then a blood test to see if you are suppressed and a scan to check for thin womb lining.
If all OK next stage - HRT med called progynova. This builds up gradually over 2 weeks and my max 6mg a day in 3 doses of 2mg. The syneral was reduced to 1 sniff am and pm.
Just short of 2 weeks I had a scan to measure thickness of lining and it needed to be above 8mm I think?! They then give progesterone for you to start approx 3 days before ET- I am on cyclogest but the other pop one is crinone gel. At this point the synarel stops.
Next ET and continue progynova and cycolgest.
Hope this helps.
Love Littlefish


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

caroline honey                
so sorry to hear your news. it is just so unfair. thinking of you and your dh loads. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
pegxxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi gang im here finally!!!

Hi gang!

First a massive thank you for all the support i have had (again) 
The plan was to thaw my embryos one by one and i got the call at 10am to say the first one out was looking good and to get there as arranged for 12.30. so i drove down (which takes over an hour) and when i arrived the ward clerk said 'oo your early!' the embryologist came through to tell me the embryo wasn't looking too good so she had to take a second one out and that was looking ok. so they rescheduled ET for 3.30  (so she could watch the 2 for longer!). we went round the corner and sat in a pub for a few hours (with me having a nervous breakdown!) waiting for the dreaded call that both had died  

anyway we went back 3.30 (with my bladder bursting) and i was then informed that i am only the second person in the clinic to ever have had a frozen blastocyst transfer and she had done some research and in fact BOTH looked good.  So i then had the 1 or 2 quandary!! :?:  i really couldn't let good embryos be destroyed so i now have 2 blastocysts on board (well i hope they are 6 days old now!)

Just gotta sit it out now and pray!!! xxxxxxxxx

will be back shortly to catch up on everyones news! xxxx


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Karen55

WOW WOW WOW     - I was so worried for you but didn't want to say. I am so happy for you hun. What a traumatic time though. Glad you thru on the otherside. Only 2 weeks to go! Lets hope we dont go   in the mean time!   
Littlefish


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

well girls its not looking good for me!!
phoned clinic to inform them that positive test was alot fainter this morning and they said to be prepared for a chemical pg!! cant believe, taken away from me so quickly.

dont know what to say or think but i enjoied it while it lasted.

           

They said same old,  keep taking the med's and test again on otd!!

want to thank u all for your support and being there to listen to me.     

Good luck to everyone thats had and having et this week.
Take it easy and dont test early!!!  
     

catch up later, gotta try and put a brvee face on in work.
one of my friends/employee told me on monday that she pg and brought her pg test in to show me!!!!!
omg i think im going to crack up soon.... what do i do now
xxxxx


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Morning all,

Was at work yesterday and couldn't check in. What a busy day! I caught up on the old thread but sorry if I have got things confused.

Caroline, so sorry. I hope your DH is ok.  

Karen, what a roller coaster day. Congrats and good luck!

Littlefish, congrats and good luck too. It's so hard to stay chilled!

Annieline and Kirstie, I know these things fluctuate... may be to do with twins? I hope you are both ok. Sorry about the friend at work Kirstie, that's awful! 

Angeljoy, my FET regime was much simpler. I'd had blood tests and injections and scans on my fresh cycle but this time I just started progynova tablets when AF arrived, increasing the dose, then had a scan to check lining after 2 weeks, then started cyclogest pessaries twice a day 3 days before ET, and then have to continue on that regime afterwards.

Good luck today to Peg and Sillylally, Gabi too, keep us posted.

Birdey, hope you're feeling ok.

Ranweli, how are you feeling?

I have my 'official' test tomorrow. DH will be away in Paris, unfortunately, but back later that day. We know which way the wind is blowing anyway. At least my cold is a bit better and have finally managed to have a good night's sleep!

Hugs to all, xxxxLeaf


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks for all your messages. im so relieved yesterday is over. it was sooo stressful. anyway its feet up today and chick flick afternoon when DB goes off to work at 1.30 

Leaf         for tomorrow hunny

Kirstie   sorry your under such stress hunny. will your gp do some bloods for you??  

Lilfish thanks hun. great news for you. what are we gonna do with ourselves to pass the time?? i am working in this 2WW which i didnt do last time so im hoping itll go quicker! we will definately be  by next week lol


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
wow its been busy on here today, just trying to catch up

kirstie - so sorry honey you feeling down, you gotta keep positive, i know its hard but it still might be ok, keep rested and we will all be thinking of ya    

karen - glad they were both ok thats really good news, keep your feet up and have realxing night

leaf - how are you feeling, are you nervous about tom? hope you ok

littlefish - how are you doing? it is a long wait isnt it, least its a lot easier than fresh cycles, glad we got this site to occupy us. not sure what i did first time around without it. when do they implant how many days in is it, you said about weekend?

hope evryone else is doing ok, sorry if i missed anyone  

im not too bad today just mega tired again, starting to sound like a broken record sorry

take care
kirst x


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Hi Kirst,

I think its any time from day 5 onwards - when they reach blast stage. Mine were only day 2 yesterday so I wont expect much to happen until Friday onwards really. Just hope they are dividing away as I type. What I wouldn't give for a womb with a window!! lol  

Take care and sleep well.

Love Littlefish


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Yes a womb with a window would be the thing! 

I feel fine really thanks Birdey. I'm glad I did an 'interim' test to give me a clue and lessen the blow tomorrow, tho of course I'm still hoping in a secret bit of myself. Am supposed to be marking papers today but instead am doing a lot of premenstrual-style cleaning, cleared out my clothes cupboards and drawers and have taken a bunch of old clothes and shoes to the dump. I've been very tired and fancying loads of carbohydrates. I've no positive symptoms at all...

I wonder why some clinics transfer blasts and some don't, and some (like mine) do but only sometimes!

Hugs to all xxxxLeaf


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank u all for your kind words again!!
Just done another test!! Its a lot darker this time than this morning!
How strange is that!! 
How u all doing after et??
Can't find anni table cos I'm on my blackberry!! So not really sure who's had what!!

Good luck all. Xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi
kirstie that sounds more positive hope it all works out for ya  

i like the idea of a womb with a window  

kirst x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Name No. embs ET date OTD

Jomag 
Maiya2 1 x blast 
angx 1 x day 3 (13th May) 28th May  
Lornam41 3 x day 3 (18th May) 29th May 
Annieline 2 x day 3 (20th May) 31st May 
Leaf 1 x day 3 (20th May) 1st June 
Caroline S 2 x day 3 (22nd May) 2nd June 
Tinkelbunny 3 x blasts (22nd May) 6th June 
Ranweli 2 x day 3 (25th May) 5th June 
Kirstiexx 2 x blasts (26th May) 7th June 
Karen55 2 x blasts (2nd June) 
Littlefish 2 x day 2 (2nd June) 
Gabi2009 2 x day 4 (3rd June) 
Sillylally 3 x day 3 (3rd June) 
Peg2 (3rd June) 

Awaiting transfer:

niki_s_uk (8th June) 
Birdey (16th June) 
Olivia (17th July) 
Spinny1 
Babymithel 
Sara4eva 
Pinot 
Mol 
Ayrahirelady 
eknowles


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Karen - good luck with your blasties hun! Fab news!

Gabi, Peg and Sally - did you have ET today?

To everyone testing, waiting etc - good luck!

Kirstie - what a horrible thing! Hopefully we will still be ok. Fab that your line has gone darker again. I will test in the morning and see what happens. I know that the strength of the tests can vary from stick to stick (even same brand, in same pack) and they do say not to compare, but it's hard not to. I have been paranoid about af arriving now. Don't know how a MC would happen for me now - I am 8 days past normal af date, but expect the progesterone would change things? All of my tests have been with FMU. Unfortunately I can't get a beta blood test done as I am in my new job so can't ask for time off just yet.

Best wishes to all!


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Kirstie and Annieline -       to you both!

Karen - ooohhh thought you had bad news, so pleased that you have gone for 2 blsats!!  Welldone you PUPO!!!

Leaf - good luck for test!!   

Well we have got our follow up app for 25th June, so not long to wait, then spoke to the secretary who is going to put our names down for the NHS fresh cycle.  She said the waiting list wasn't long and should be able to start in a few months.  Will still have to see how that falls in with our hols.  

Work was a bit odd today as I normally test on a Friday, so have the weekend to "get over" it and for AF to arrive, instead I've had to be at work with everyone asking how I'm doing, whats next, etc and suffer AF pains all day 

Went to check on my poor plants this morning and my poor tomato plants are riddled with green fly and look like they are dying...they were doing so well too!!  I'm going to give them loads of TLC and hope they come back to life!!


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Morning all

Well, it looks like it is all over for me! Did another test this morning and it is much lighter than yesterday. All symptoms stopped and today feel absolutely normal! Am gutted!

Would someone else mind updating the chart for me? I just need to take a bit of a break for a while

Thanks all - and good luck!
A x


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

So sorry Annieline. That sounds very hard to take.  I hope it's a test fluctuation.   

A clear BFN for me this morning. At such times - probably giving myself a smokescreen - I mostly think how annoyed I am at all the money we've wasted! 

Well I'm going to have a strong coffee and go for a run.

Everyone here has been so great! Good luck to all those with embies on board and transfers coming up. Caroline, hope your NHS cycle comes up soon and in the meantime you get lots of lovely tomatoes!

xxxxHugs, Leaf


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Annieline
I'm not sure if u gona get to read this, 
Just want to say I'm thinking off u!!
Try to stay positive, I was so hysterically upset yesturday after fmu test cos it was so faint.
Then when I tested again in the evening about 6pm(the latest I tested) the line was so much darker!!
I'm in limbo at the moment! Haven't done another test cos I'm upsetting my dh cos he worrid about me! So thought I'd give it a day and test tomorrow morning!!
My symptoms av stopped too!!
Please stay strong, u said yourself that we shouldn't compare test sticks.
I've done 4 of them since monday (11dpo) all show poitive, some lighter than others!!
Maybe u could test agin after work!!
Don't worry about not having symptoms, my nurse said that's not a problem!!
I asked phamists about fainter lines and she said in her experience the test will vary, but if its positive its positive I don't know about that??
What med's r u on??
R u on baby asprin or predinisone??
U need to phone clinic asap, they may up ur cyclogest 2 3 a day?? I'm on 3 a day!!
Take care and be good to yourself!! Fingers crossed!!


Hi to everyone, how u all doing!!
As u can imagine my head up my butt!
Otd on sunday!! Gona test again moro moring tho!!!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
kirstie - think its good diea to have rest from the tests otherwise you be driving yourself mad, please dont give up hope we are all behind you  

annieline - sending you lots of hugd, but again dont give up yet, you dont have to have any symptoms and i would take kirstie advice clall your clinic see what they suggest. we will all be thinking of you, take care

leaf - im so sorry hoeny it is so hard this whole process, and so unfair. take some time with hubby and treat yourselves, sending you hugs    

kirst x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Ladies i have just been looking in the booklet off my clinic and it says you can measure nothing by the darkness of the line. it says if you drink 10% more liquid in the hrs before the tests it dilute HCG significantly at such an early stage.  As long as there is no bleeding there is every chance things are ok. i really really hope things work out for the 2 of you   

As for me 2 sleeps down, 12 to go. im feeling various twinges and cramps, esp over on the right side but trying to be positive. just do not know what im gonna do with myself if this doesnt work as no more tries and no cash  

Leaf so sorry hunny   best of luck for the future hunny xxxx

caroline  hope work isnt too bad today xxx

Lilfish i SO need a womb with a window!! how you holding up??

how is every1 today??


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Oh Karen, that's good news for A and K! It makes sense. Keeping everything crossed!

Thanks for your good wishes everyone. I'm going to keep checking in to see how everyone's doing.

xxxxLeaf


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Girls I am so sorry that I've been AWOL for a couple of days. I have just read through about 8 pages of your posts & I can't believe what you've been going through.    I don't think I could sit & do personals to everyone today as I'm feeling a bit jaded, but please do not take that the wrong way. I do care about you all & think about you all. I'd love for everyone to get BFP's & I really hate reading when things have not gone right for any of you.

We had ET yesterday but it was not a good day to start with. We have (had) 6 frosties left & they defrosted the first 3. I was walking to my Acupuncture when I got a call from my DP saying that 1 of those first 3 had gone from 6 to 2 cellls & the other 2 had died off.  

He then had to make a decision to defrost the last 3 we have, which is what we'd talked about doing anyway. But even though we discussed it  with the clinic they were still needing my consent to go ahead as we're not married. I was desperately trying to have my Acu between 11am & 12, then we had to leave at 12 forthe clinic to get there at 1.... oh girls. By this point i was in tears, DP was the other side of town so I couldn't get to hug him & to top it all a stray dog turned up !  

(sorry this is long & very ME post)......    We then had a call to say out of the next 3 they defrosted that the 10 cell is still 10, the 7 cell was now 6 & we were waiting on news of the last one.  When we got to the clinic we found out that the last 7 cell had gone to 3. But we decided to put them all back in & hope. ET went ahead with lots of funny farty noises from the gel which made us   . Thank god that days' over. Here comes the 2WW.  

So despite my mad day yesterday I am more worried about you girls & really hope you are all having a better day today. My love & certainly lots of hugs go out to you all.    

Sally xxxx


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Sally, we are ET buddies, I hope you are resting and relaxing after such a tough day.  I wish I could hybernate and only wake up at OTD day!

Annieline, I am    that all is well and it was just more liquid intake that made the line lighter.  Did you call your clinic?    for you.

Leaf, I am so sorry for you hon, take your time, enjoy your run, it's something I really struggle to give up at the 2WW.  big hugs to you.   

Karen, sending you lots of    . What are your plans for the 2WW?

Kirstie, you are naughty , try to stay away from the pee sticks, ask DH to hide them!   the line gets darker.

Birdey, I also want a womb with a window!  Hope you managed to get some rest from yesterday.

Ranweli, good luck tomorrow.

Littlefish, hang in there, 2WW is not easy!

Caroline, hope work turns to be a distraction, lots of hugs to you   .

Peg2, how was your transfer?

As for me, FET went very well yesterday.  3 out of my 5 frozen embryos were thawed and 2 survived.  1 is at morulla stage (faith) and the other is a 9 cell (hope) , both 4 days old.  I am now resting and giving all the chances for faith and hope to implant, I am working from home today and will take it very easy tomorrow.    Somehow it doesn't feel (yet) I am on the 2WW, sure this will change very soon!  Trying to keep as positive as I can on this 2WW.

love,
Gabi xx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Gabi - wow I was VERY impressed with your personals. I wasn't given an OTD but have told everyone the 18th June. I will probably get away with it a couple of days earlier, but have usually known AF is on the way before that. 

Am trying to be lightly busy, I run my own business so can never really shut off but I'm doing my best. I've got tingly heavy feelings inside today. I know it's the Progesterone as I'm on Gestone jabs & the bombs too.  Had assisted hatching on all 3 embies & am on steroids too. Couldn't have done more. 

I'm hoping to read about lots of positive stories on here girls, but my heart goes out to those who have had bad news over the past few days. I am so sorry for you. xxx

sally xxx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi guys
Thanks for your messages! I have decided to keep the faith a little bit and not give up yet! Kirstie - my tests have all been with FMU, so not sure that they should really fluctuate.  

Congrats Sally and Gabi on being PUPO!

Ranwelli - good luck for testing tomorrow!

Leaf - sorry about your bfn! I know how you feel about being gutted about the money! I have spent £7k so far. 

To everyone else


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Annieline
Glad u been back on!! Did u phone clinic?
How's ur dh??
I know how ur feeling, I'm testing again tomorrow so I hope I get a good line
Hopefully I can keep my first scan appointment??

How's everyone Xx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Sally and Gabi - congratulations on being PUPO!!

Kirstie and Annieline - not sure about lines getting darker/lighter, etc, but putting on my scientist brain, I agree with the pharmacist that a positive is a positive and therefore, I know how hard it may be, but stay positive, it aint over til the witch shows her face!!!

Well, just when you think things can't get any worse.....DH is being made redundant as of the end of June!  Good job the next cycle is a freebie!  We hope that he'll be able to get a job straight away which will mean that his payout will clear our IVF credit card bill and leave some money for a holiday ourselves!!  Just need to get that job before we plan anything!


----------



## tracey8 (Jun 3, 2009)

hi, 

I have just become a member of ff

I am just wondering if someone could answer my question last thursday 28/5/09 
I had 2 2day FET with natural cycle the only medication i am using is cyclogest 400 twice a day I have been getting really bad heartburn last 3 days and really tender b's do you think it could b good sign as only time normally get heartburn is when i have been pregnant. 

finding 2ww hard do test next thursday 11 May

hope someone can help 

from tracey8


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I don't know why but I;ve hit a tiredness wall - poss cos I went back to work today and my class of 6 year olds have driven me to distraction!! 
Annieline and Kirstie - I can only ditto everyone else, I think it is all brilliant advice and such early days to right everything off. You must must keep faith and I will       for you lots and lots.
Leaf - I am so sorry love, the pain is unbearable but you can get through it. big big hugs to you.    
Caroline - sorry about DH, life can be ab crap can't it? I hope gets one v soon, meanwhile start planning a lovely holiday.   
Sally and Gabi- so pleased to hear that you are now PUPO   . 
Karen - hope you are ok. I wonder who out of us pupo ladies will test first? I am determined to wait cos they were such young embies at ET (4 cell and nearly 5/6) so no point in testing too early. I have started my 2ww compulsive behaviour now - knicker checking! 
love littlefish


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

littlefish - keep positive, and think your right to try not to test early but again i know its hard not too  

caorline - really sorry about hubby job we in same situation ad loses his end of july and i dont know what we are gonna do we could not get any help with ivf so all gone on credit card, slowly paying off. but morgage is gonna be screwed if he cant find another job. just try keep positive honey, they say evreything happens for a reason ( i dont always believe it though  )

kirstie and annieline - think the girls are right with the whole line issue, i always thought if it positive its a positive, im sure it says on the instruction of test too. be thinking of ya  

sally and gabi - congrats on being pupo keep rested and chilled as much as poss, take care

gaff -- im really sorry for all of your past tx it must be hard, really hope this is the one for you  

hope i have not missed anyone off, sorry if i have

take care kirst x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi guys

Thank you all for your words of support yesterday! I feel a little foolish! I am so so grateful that today my line is slightly darker again. I have started feeling a tiny bit sick again, but bbs still not sore. Thank you again - you have all been a lifeline! Kirstie how are your symptoms?

Good luck to you all! Positive vibes PUPO ladies! Good luck to everyone!
A x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Good luck Ranweli for testing today!


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Annieline
Good morning!!
I'm ok! My line is slightly darker too!
R u mad or just very scared. My (.)(.) Hurt a little on one side (like when af is due) and I'm getting mild af pains.
Feeling a bit sick (think that's worry).
What we gonna do.

Hiya to everyone! X


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Annieline lol lol, sorry I meant r we mad not r u mad. Sorry. Lol xxx


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Morning All,

Good luck Ranweli - testing today. Fingers crossed for and lots of    

Kirstie and Annieline - thats brilliant news.   Should we shoot the inventor of pee sticks    Have a good day.  


I am beginning to feel progesterone side effects I think. Is any one else hot? Not temperature hot but v warm hands and feet? Think I have twinge in ovaries too...normal? Headache and v tired. Got to paint on my teacher face and be nice to my class now! I hope they are lovely today. Yesterday I got anxious and stressed which they pick up on and it makes them worse which then makes me worse and then I worry for my embryos etc...
God this ivf lark is a killer! It sends you      

Good luck everyone and I promise to be happy by tea time - I don't work Mondays so 3 days to obsess!!!!      

Love Littlefish

PS I we are all mad as hatters but all have a very important dream that fuels us with hope. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Birdey and Caroline, sorry about DH jobs. My DH heard on the same day as my test that he hadn't got a job he'd been interviewed but was down to the last two! His own job is somewhat under threat as they are consolidating... my job has been renewed annually on a contract as they say they can't afford to take someone on permanently, but at the end of this year they're going to have to decide whether they can afford another person or not as you can't do that indefinitely. None of this helps with ivf needs!

Annieline and Kirstie, you had us worried there! 

Who's on steroids - I've been doing some research (cos I wasn't and wondered if I should have been). Seems they help if you test  negative or positive to some particular thing (sorry to be vague, not had coffee yet) but not otherwise.

I haven't spoken to my Spanish doc yet - usually he phones after a neg test so I'll ask him about it. Seems odd that I haven't had a single positive test since TTC so I think I might have implantation issues. Could be my fibroid otherwise, distorting uterus wall further down, but I had a hysteroscopy where they checked that out and thought it was fine.

Good luck to all you PUPO ladies! Littlefish, I felt hot at first and took that as a good sign, and I sort of knew I wasn't pregnant when that went away - but everyone's a bit different.

Have a good day everyone.

xxxxLeaf


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

kirstie and annieline - phew thank god, hope you both feeling ok, keep positive

ranweli - good luck for your testing today   

im just off for my nest friends hen party, she hired a rib boat to take us to gunwhalf, having posh dinner and then drinks after (well lemonade for me )
really looking forward to a girly day

hope everyoine ok kirst x


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi girlies!!!!! can't believe it just done a massive post, loads of personals and just lost it! AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH   

any way! here goes again!!!!!!                   
       

sitting here with a big fat piloow on my tummy, to stop any nasty VDUS penetrate into my tummy!
As i've got my 2 little embies inside me!!!!! Tiglet and ******!       
blinkin heck it hurt !!!! he couldn't find my cervix and i was in tears    but he managed in the end, after talk of coming back today with an anesthetic!

The little things are perfect! really clear and had divided to 6 and 7 cells! the atmosphere in the embyologists room was high!( last times very low as embies very fragmented! not these ones tho!)

So i'm pupo!!!!! yipee!!!!!! and resting resting resting and                

Hey Leaf honey so sorry             thinking of you xxxx


silly lally and gabi!!!! rest rest rest and       
  

karen and little fish !!!!!! rest rest rest and        

kirstie how you doing?     

anneline, bit confused honey? missed loads of posts, but did you do blood test? it would make sense to have a faint line if you drink lots of water. hope you ok xxxxxx   

tinkle bunny how are you?    

ranwell thinking of you honey       

how are you doing caroline?     ^ 

and to everone one else lots of         and      and      

are you all drinking  a glass of pinapple juice a day( NOT from concentrate) and brazil nuts? supoesed to be good for implantation!
Also lots of protein from organic eggs, nuts, fish and soya!!!!!!!!!!

bye for now ladies and lots of love and        

and      


love from peg!!!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

peg - congrats on your embies being on board, sounds like you getting the rest you need, be thinking of you
kirst x


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Congratulations, Peg, on being PUPO, it sounds so exciting after all that stress! Take it easy now and sending lots of    ...

I have learned such a lot from this thread - I hadn't realised how lucky I was that ET was so easy and how lucky I was that my little frostie survived the thaw at all.

Birdey, you have a lovely girly day.

Ranweli, good luck!

Marking papers at home all day to day, it's so boring which is why I keep checking in to see how everyone is. Shan't check in again until I've marked 10 papers. 

  xxxx Leaf


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks leaf, think it will do me good have a laugh and hopefully forget how tired i am, how are you doing?
kirst x


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Peg2, congratulations on being PUPO!      and     for you, tiglet and ******!

Kirst (Birdey), enjoy the hen party, let us know how it goes, sounds like lots of fun. Sorry about DH, hope he gets a new job soon. 

Leaf, I am on steroids (prednisolone), it helps on immune issues, I think some clinics in the UK prescribe it in any cycle as standard medication (e.g. ARCG), you may want to look at the immune thread here at FF.  Sending you lots of hugs   

Littlefish, hang in there, 2WW is not easy, try to go out, go to a movie or something, staying home is asking to obsess and get paranoid on this insane 2WW.

Kirstie, great news on the darker line! You can give a break now on the pee sticks  

Annieline, also great news from you too. Do you have a scan booked?   You also can give a break to the pee sticks  

Tracey8, sorry can't answer your questions, however it's impossible to analyse the symptoms during the 2WW as they can be very similar to AF symptoms and also lots of pg ladies had zero symptoms before testing positive. So, you need to be patient,    and wait for OTD.

Sally, I also haven't been given an OTD, but based on a lot of research here and on my experience, a safe OTD is 14 days past fertilization, i.e. for me, my OTD is 10 days post FET as my embies were 4 days old.  I wish I could do assisted hatching here in Holland but they don't do it.  sending you lots of   

Caroline, so sorry about DH, I hope he gets a job very soon.  Take care of yourselves at this difficult moment.    

Tinkel, hope you have a good weekend.

Hi to everyone else.

I am feeling good, still sleeping well and    .  From my calculations, faith and hope must be implanting these days (5-10 days after conception).  I am positive this time is our time     2 days less to OTD, I haven't got   yet.

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I'm really confused now??
After my 5th positive test this morning, I've now started to bleed!!
Its a browny red!! I'm already on 3x cyclogest so can't up that. Otd on sunday!

Help!!!


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

Kirstie,
call your clinic and rest as much as possible.     for you.
Gabi x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi gang

Well after a really wobbly day yesterday (almost had a panick attack!) followed by a night shift im feeling much better!!! ive decided the knack to this 2WW is to keep as busy as poss without overdoing it. im feeling 'pressure' low down with stabbing pains on the right side. know its probably something and nothing but i keep expecting to see AF 

kirstie   have you rang the clinic hun. i know you can get some bleeding and it still be ok hun. keeping everything crossed extra tight

Gabi loving your PMA hunny. only 2 sleeps to go WOW   

leaf  hope your ok hunny xx

Peg Congratulations on being PUPO   sorry it was traumatic but at least theyre home now!  

birdey enjoy your night hun xxxx

Tracey welcome hun. its hard when you have symptoms as they could be a good sign, bad sign or a side effect of the meds. try to ignore them hunny, easier said that done i know  

Lilfish im not gonna lie and say ill hold out 14 days cos i know i wont  im hoping i can last 12 to the sunday as DB is off, that should be ok with blasts though i think. how you baring up??

ranweli hope your ok xxx

Anneline glad the cloud is back!!

caroline    

hi to everyone else, could someone put my test day in for the 16th plz (and lilfish too!)


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Why is it when we're PUPO we can feel every twinge & every pain inside us. Am on day 3 after ET ( My embies were day 3's with Assisted hatchiing (one was 10 cell).  Do any of you know about Assisted Hatching & how soon they might attach if they're going to?

Just got back from my Uncle's funeral & the talk was all babies etc as the family all know we've been having tx. Very strange but slightly uplifting on such a sad day to be thinking of positive things hopefully.

Hugs to you all, I've not had chance to catch up on any chat today, so I am sending my thoughts to every one of you out there.

Sally xx


----------



## bubbles06 (Mar 28, 2007)

hi everyone,thanks for the messages, it was our otd today and we got a   we are so happy,


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Ranweli         OMG we are on a roll!! i PRAY i can get us 4 in a row on the list 

Sally i know what you mean hun, im feeling allsorts!!!


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Ranweli - WOO HOO!!!! Soooo pleased for you hun!  

Sally and Karen, i too could feel every twinge during 2ww! Sally - I think it would be around now, same as normal, only they will probably find it a little easier to break out! One of mine was a 10 cell too (compacting) Good luck to you both! 

Kirstie - i agree with the others that you should ring the clinic, however I am pretty sure with that amount of cyclogest it deffo won't be AF. Very likely implanting / blood coming from somewhere, but see what they say and take their advice. They must be very used to this. Don't worry though (easier said than done!!) but bleeding is very, very common hun. Let me know how you get on!

Gabi - thanks hun! I have a scan booked for 23rd June. Only 18 more days! Good luck to Faith and Hope making themselves comfy. Keep the positive feelings hun. I was feeling very positive during my tx too. It's only since my bfp that i have fallen to bits lol! It's actually much harder than 2ww  

Peg - congrats with piglet and ******   Join the crazy world of PUPOness!

Leaf - hope your marking is going ok  

Birdey - have a fab time at your hen party - sounds fab!

Littlefish - have a wonderful 3 day weekend you lucky thing!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Annieline
I phoned clinic they said carry on with cyclogest and not to worry to much cos many women c a brown loss!

I gotta bad feeling, but clining on to a bit of hope!
Cyclogest hold onto af but if its gona come it will come.
When I had icsi I was on cyclogest (2 a day) and af came after 9 days into 2ww!

So so so scared!! 
Devastated!! It came with no warning at all.
Feeling a bit sick, very tired and dry month. (Think its all nerves)
Good luck to pupo ladies and congrats to bfp!!


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

*Kirstie *  - luvvie, I'm sorry I missed your post earlier. How are you doing ? When I had my 2nd DD I had the most horrendous bleed. Like the suddenest (is that a real word), heaviest AF I'd ever had. It's so frightening & I think it's so much worse when you've been through tx. I hope you're resting, if that's at all possible.  

Now ladies, I know this probably is in bad taste but as we were leaving my Uncle's funeral today, my other Uncle's trousers fell down. Yep, right to the floor in the doorway of the chapel !!! The whole family just looked in disbelief but it is funny now.

Sally xxx


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Congrats to you and your DH, Ranweli! That's brilliant news.   

And extra    to Gabi, Karen, Sally, Lilfish and Peg.

Kirstie and Annieline, I had no idea that life after a BPF could be so stressful.. I know I would panic at every variation too, but it sounds as if you are both fine!     that you are.

Caroline hope you're doing ok hun  

Had enough of marking for today, putting on a slinky frock and DH is taking us out to dinner cos he couldn't find a pressie for me in Paris.

Sally - ha ha, thanks for that image!

xxxxLeaf
Hugs to all


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Hello everyone.

Its too early to be on here and i'm not obsessed honest! Can't sleep - could be the cyclogest or v poss the argument I had with my mum! I don't need the stress but can't tell her that because she doesn't know about tx this time! Oh well sure it will all work out.  

Birdey have a fab time on your girly day - hope the weathers good and theres lots of giggles!    

Peg2 - congratulations on piglet and ****** being on board that is great news    it sounded v traumatic but glad its all over for you. Rest rest and rest some more.  

Ranweli and Tinkelbunny - wow that is the best news ever. This must be the lucky thread!!        

Kirstie and annieline I am so glad things are ok now - rest as much as poss and take great care.   

Karen Sillylally Gabi - how are you all?     I'm full of twinges and still hot. I'm hoping its a good sign because I felt like this with natural tx before found out it was ectopic. As usual I swing from woo hoo positive to thinking its all over and af on the way!  

Take care all,
Littlefish


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Morning girls!!!

Ranweli - congratulations hun!!

Annieline and Kirstie - hang in there girls!!  It still aint over!!

All the other PUPO girls - good luck!!

Well we are doing ok.  After reading DH's pile of papers, he'll find out for def at the end of JUne (although he is going to volunteer), then finish at the end of August, so he is applying for jobs now and if he gets any interviews he'll explain that he can't start work til September so that we can still get the payout and clear our IVF debts!!  So although its been a c**p week, we are still being very positive about the whole thing.  Baked chocolate buns last night which are yummy!!

Right off to work now!!


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

happy Saturday ladies!! 4 sleeps down and 10 to go! im feeling really good, dont feel strongly that it is or isnt going to work and i just  that its our turn. still having these stabs on my right side, they were really strong last night but they seem to have settled. Im gonna be nervous 9DPT as thats when it failed last time  so if i make it past there i might get more  

how is every1 today?


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Hi Karen,

I feel better for a bit more sleep. Your stabbing pains sound positive. I have a few twinges on the left but v early days for me still. I get my test a day earlier than yours on the Monday which is day 14. Hope its not too early but i suppose the embies would be 15 days old though. Trying to keep busy - done some gentle gardening and held the ladder for dh like a real girl!! Usually I would be up the ladder!!!  

I hope everyone else is still ok. You are so brave caroline and an inspiration.   

love littlefish


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Hello ladies - (Day 3 after ET, not counting ET day) After my busy day yesterday I am just chilling on the sofa today. Took me about half hour to hang up the washing that would normally take about 10 minutes to do, but I'm just happy that I'm pottering. 

I am tired, I have moments where I feel sickly but am pretty sure it's the Gestone jabs I have every other day & the Progesterone pessaries too. I'm also still on the Prednisolone steroids at a dose of 40mg a day.  The only thing I was unsure about was if I still carry on taking the Oestrogen (Prodgynova) tablets, 3 times a day ?? Never done FET before so can any of you advise on that please. Seems such a daft question.  

2WW is hard isn't it girls, but this time I have no tests in the house at all, I am obviously going to be   if it's neg but know that I can't change a thing. I feel we've thrown everything at this try & if it's not going to work then I can't change it. (oh it will all be so different if AF arrives)  How are you girls all coping at the moment ? Do you think it's easier when it's the weekend or when you're working?

  to you all. 
Sally xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi sillisally good luck hunny hope this is the one hunny    

I am due to start fet begining of July now I have had my nk cell tests back and they are high 7.9 the normal range is 5% I will be taking the steroid this time called prednisolene I notice you are on it too!

Have you had the nk cell test done too?

I feel as if they have found the problem now as I have had 3 failed cycles and my embies have always been of very good Quality, I just feel a bit let down they never recomended this test before to me!

I may have to swap over to the June July thread as I havent even started dr yet!

Hope everyone is ok and sending loads of        to people on the 2WW.

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

ladies what day do you think think its safe to test after a double blastocyst transfer  im debating whether to test 12DPT a week tomorrow. DB is here with me so  may be needed or    

ive just been reading about someone who tested 5dpt which i think is crazy but has me wondering


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Karen, that should be fine! You would be 17dpo by then so would deffo know one way or another. I tested on 8 days past 3 day transfer, so 11dpo (and got a strong line). Good luck hun!

Spinny - that is great news about July and your Pred. Praying that is the cycle for you! 

A x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

thats it then im officially testing in 8 days! yay! can i go to the 14th on the list plz?? makes me feel better heheeh


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Hello,

Sally - I was a bit like you on the progynova, I wasn't sure either - they didn't say anything on ET day. My instruction sheet says to continue with progynova and cyclogest until test date.

Spinny - July is just round the corner and you are on count down now. What good news for you.   did you have your NK test done privately or on the NHS? I think I want to have it done if this cycle in negative. I will have had 3 cycles and a natural ectopic (tubes were open when tested and only one query about hydro but consulutant said it was ok) Can NK cells attack in your tubes? Could it cause an ectopic? I will try anything!  

Karen - shall I send     now or later? Only joking you can only do whats right for you. Its different with more mature enbryos etc. I just keep wondering why my clinic is day 2 transfer and everyone else is day 3 or blast!!!   Hope your back is much better.   

My DH is away next week and I have a test in the house. I told him to take it with him and he said I had to have will power!!!!   Only a man would say that about pregnancy tests! I think I will get him to hide it which should keep me busy all week looking for it!!   

Lots of         for everyone.
Bye for now
Littlefish


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi annieline how r u doing??
I'm still spotting, hope I'm gona b ok??
Karen I tested (using first response 6 days early) on day 7 of 2ww (after a double blast transfer)
I tested every day since then(some lines fainter than others) I got 5 positive tests in my draw(sad I know) but with this blood I'm so down, and can't really enjoy it!!
My (.)(.) Hurt on and off, I'm off my food and very bloated but also feel like I have af pains!!
So confused.
How is every1
Xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Littlefish no I don't think it would effect tubes they just stop embryo implanting because they attack the embryo because they think the embryo is a cancer cell.

I am just praying that it will be our turn now they have found the problem  

Good luck hunny I really hope yoou get your BFP too   
LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Kirstie - positive thoughts hun (easier said than done, i know!). As long as it is still spotting then you should be fine. It could even be twins getting comfy in there! Your signs (and positive pg tests) are a good sign hun. I have stopped testing now (apart from tomorrow when I will do my last CB digital and pg indicator one   )
Take care sweety
A x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks annieline!
Its my otd tomoz so I'm testing then with clear blue digital!!
Hope and pray the embryos r ok!!
Best of lucky for a happy and healthy pregnact for u!!
Xx


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi girlies!!!!!
anniline! pls can you put me as 4 june ET and OTD 16 june!!!!!! thanx hun! hope you ok!   and kirstie!      

hi spinny!!!!! good to hear you ! july will be here in no time sweetie! xxxxx  ^h  


sally i'm taking progynova twice 2 times a day as instructed by my dr. i'd call yrs just to check if i was u hun . think you are one day ahead of me! how are you feeling? any twinges? i'm like you! not really thinking yes yes yes or no no no! really wierd! i think i'm just used to bfn i'm prepared for it. although like you said i won't feel like that if AF arrives.    !!!     

little fish and gabi!   how about u guys? how u feeling?     


karen !!!!!!8 days wow !! not long hun!!!!!! how u feeling??      

i don't have any pee sticks in the house at all! i would not be able to trust my self. on all our last tx i have known before otd. my body has told me. you know stomach cramps. when you know AF is on way  please please please don't come this time      

cogratulations ranwell!!!!!!    well done you hunny! xxxxxxxxxxxx did you have any tell tell signs before yr test?

caroline     

hi birdy   

hi to everyone else too hope you all well         


i'm day 6 today. ( embies put back day 3) waiting for any signs, nothing yet. still got big fat pillow on my tummy  protecting me from vdus. trying to limit time on here! reading good books instead and finding telly c**p already!

tried on bridesmaid dress for my sister in law to be wedding yesterday!!!!! really lovely!!!!!! but couldn't have it alterded as i don't know whether i'm gonna be fatter or not!!!!!!       i have to have it let out a bit!!!!!!!

got her hen party on sat!!!!! really excited! al though i'm the designated driver!!!!!! gonna have to put up with a load of drunken girls!!!!! should be fun though!!!!

does any one know whether having my legs waxed on thurs will put my body in shock and expell ****** and tiglet? 

thinking of you all          

love peg xxxxxxx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Peg - I asked about leg waxing in pregnancy to the girl who waxes my legs and she said it was fine....upto you really, have to admit each time I've made sure leg wax day was after OTD...not sure what I would do if got a BFP?

For both FET's I continued the Progynova tablets til OTD and I've been told that if I was to get BFP on FET I would have to continue tablets and pessaries til 12 weeks or something like that.  I'm sure each clinic is diff, but I would continue the tablets til OTD.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

our clinic says same, we have to continue with progynova and pessaries until week 9 i think of pregnancy, i would give your clinic a call and see what they say.

im shattered today, got mental week of work ahead what with the isle of wight festival next week, work will be mental. just cant wait til sat 11am then i will be finsihed work for week and can concentrate on having embies back on board    

hope everyone doing ok
take care kirst x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Morning All!

Kirstie- how was your CB digital this morning hun?? Mine said 2-3 (which is 4-5wks) which I am (5wks today) so very, very pleased that things seem to be moving in the right direction! BBs getting a bit sore as of yesterday and morning sickness quite bad again (yippee)!!! Hope you are ok!

To everyone else     Let's kep this string of bfps going!
A x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Annieline.
Hiya!! I was to scared to use my digital test this morning!!
I used a nomal clear blue test!! I'll use the digital tommoz!!
Its my otd today, test said positive!
I was sick just now, don't know if that's a good sign!!
I done a little bit of house work this morning!!
Do u know how many weeks I should b??
Spotting only little and still going toilet a lot!!
(.)(.) Hurt on and off!!
Going for bloods tomorrow!!


Hi to everyone, how's 2ww girls doing? Xx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Kirstie, you are 4 weeks and 3 days hun. You will be 5 weeks on Thursday. Yep, sickness is a good sign too.
Ax


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello everyone,

it's been busy here, I have been away and there are 2 full pages here.

Ranweli, congrats on the BFP, great news!!!

Annieline and Kirstie, congratulations on hanging in and testing positive  , have you scheduled your scans?

Birdie, hope the week turns out not to be so hard, and you are relaxed for transfer next Sunday.

Caroline, hope you are doing fine and had a good weekend.  thinking of you   .

Peg, there is absolutely no way waxing your legs would impact your embies   , Try to relax for now and enjoy the hen party next Saturday.

Tinkel, hope you are well and enjoyed the weekend.

Spinny, sending you lots of    for your treatment in July.

Sally, I couldn't believe the story of the funeral with your other uncle, I thought these things only happened in movies! How are you doing at the 2WW? Sending you lots of    

Littlefish, Karen,  how are you doing at the 2WW?  

DH and I decided last minute to go to Bruges for the weekend, we really enjoyed it, we went on the boat tour on the canals, had a nice meal, and walked around town. It was great to take the mind off the 2WW and enjoy the weekend.  We came back earlier today because it started to rain and we have lots to do in the house.  I am feeling positive and believing that I can have a positive outcome this time.  

Hope everyone is doing fine and had good weekends.

Gabi xx


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok thanks annieline. I didn't have a clue how to work it out!!
So the digital should say 3-4 weeks for me then?? Xx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Kirstie - no, it measures in weeks since conception, so should say 2-3 (it has really been 2 - 3  weeks since conception, but midwives/Drs add 2 weeks as soon as you get your bfp, so you are classed as being 4-5 weeks, even though it is only 2 - 3 wks since conception - make sense?    

Gabi - glad you had a lovely time in Bruges! I  have always wanted to go.
A x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Annieline
Thanks hun!!
My dh is starting to get excited, lol.
I'm a bit more worried because of spotting!!
I'll do that digital test in morning and c what it says!!

Xx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi girls - *Gabi *  I'm doing fine thank you. Have been busy but not overdoing it. Just got back from an Eco fair in our local town. We were so lucky with the weather, met friends & sat watching the world go by. DP bought me loads of cheese & whilst I know it's not a craving, I am desperate for CHEESE.........

My  (all 6 of them) are acting weird & following me round the house, jumping on the bed when I'm there laying down. This morning I had a really painful tummy, nasty cramping. Normally I'd be in complete panic mode but I was just hoping it's the Progesterone, it always has been before. I think as I approach the end of the 1st week I start to notice things & look for things. Help me girls .... I'm going  

Yes the story of my Uncle dropping his trousers by accident at my other Uncle's funeral on Friday was completely true ! Every family has one.

  to all of you who need a little huggle &    to you girlies who are having to keep positive. xxxx

Sally xx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Morning All!

Sally - The 2nd week is deffo the worst! Hang on in there!

Good luck to Niki for transfer today!

Kirstie - have you done your CB conception this morning?
A x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning annieline
I did my cb digital at 420 am. Lol.
It said pregnant 2-3 weeks! Did take a few mins to show tho!
Does that sound about right??
How r u?? 


Hi everyone!!
Xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

congrats kirstie well done, they take a while to show on the digital, you must be well chuffed keep yourself rested as much as poss, your get your scan date soon  

kirst x


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi lovely ladies!!!!!    

good luck nikki with yr et today    

thanx gabi! and caroline! i'll get them waxed then! 

anneiline and kirstie !!!!!! great news digital confirmation!!!!!    can i ask you both if you had any tell tell signs ? i'm now day 7 and had a bit of a pain yesterday afternoon. but was probably imagining the little embies chewing thru my uterus, coz when i anaylized the tiny  feeling thats wot it felt like!!!! and then at some times in the day i had the tiniest specks of the palest orange in my tissue, after weeing! prob my imagination! but forever hopeful!!!!!   

karen, gabi little fish and silly lally how about you girlies?? any odd twinges or feelings            

birdy and olivia      thinking of you waiting for ET

leaf and caroline      

really trying not to get addicted to big brother!! day time tv is calling me! oh no!
having lunch at a friends today! looking forward to it although will end u telling her! sooo hard to keep it all a secret! have ended up telling all my close friends! after promising to myself not to! even told one of my freinds sisters when i bumped into her in super market! 
looks like the sun is coming out today!!!!! great!!!   

thinking of you all          

love peg


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Peg - Hi, well a couple of mornings ago I woke in severe pain, upset tum (sorry TMI) but think it was the curry i had the night before. I have noticed a very low full feeling inside me. A heavy kind of feeling. I have no idea if this is good or not, but it's something I haven't had before after tx. Any ideas girls ??


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

sally   fingers crossed then!!!!!! if you havn't had it before then it should be good eh?         

i had kind of cramp this afternoon, but now it just feels like wind!!!! lots of it!!!!!! 

give me a sign!!!!!!!


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

wish we could just peep inside there. I am trying so desperately to stop myself from getting paranoid about every feeling. How many of us are there on the 2WW ?


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
think there are 5 of ya on 2ww from the chart, i cant wait to get to our 2ww least then i know they are back in me where they belong and i dont have to fret about the thawing issue. only one week left    

i remember from my last 2ww i just had constant tummy pains felt like af was coming and y boobs killed. but from reading bits on here i think it can work with no or all symptoms. keep taking care of of you. looking forward to having some bfp in this thread to add to others,
kirst x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi gang

what a 24hrs ive had. my lovely gramps broke his hip yesterday and is waiting for surgery. they are not hopeful he is gonna pull through so ive been in the hospital the whole time. im    but very strangely in his sleep yesterday he shouted out 'karens having a baby'     . ive been having very strong cramps low down like AF is wanting to come. hope its not as i cant take seeing AF at the minute  

ill catch up with you all later when i come home from the hospital xxxxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi karen
really sorry to hear that about your gramps, sending you lots of hugs
kirst x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Karen - sending hugs to you & hope you can pass some onto your Gramps. Love & huggles xxxx


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

hiya hope u all doing ok.
sorry about grandad karen55.
i had my hcg levels back from blood test on friday (15dpo) (day 10 of 2ww) they were 174. i aint got a clue if thats good or not, went down for them to b repeated earlier

Love and best wishes to u all.
xx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Kirstie - yep, 2-3 sounds perfect! That's what mine was yesterday and I was 3 days ahead of yours today. Your hcg levels of 174 at 15dpo are absolutely fine. Here are the averages:

from conception  from LMP       (mIU/ML or IU/L)  
7 days              3 weeks         0 to 5  
14 days            28 days          3 to 426  
21 days            35 days          18 to 7,340  
28 days            42 days          1080 to 56,500  
35 - 42 days     49 - 56 days    7,650 to 229,000  
43 - 64 days     57 - 78 days    25,700 to 288,000  
57 - 78 days     79 - 100 days  13,300 to 253,000  
17 - 24 weeks   2nd trimester    4060 to 65,400  
25 wks to term  3rd trimester   3640 to 117,000  
After several days postpartum   nonpregnant levels (<5 )

They are supposed to double every 48 hours ish.

Karen - sorry about your gramps hun! That is freaky that he said that to you though!

To all in 2ww - hugs! It is such a stressful time!

Peg, I felt the same as you described. I visualised the embyro implanting, and could feel a specific spot (almost like pushing from within with a pencil). I felt like I could feel exactly where it was digging in. Hoping you all get your bfps!

A x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

right ladies, just been to see gramps and he's fast asleep and stable so they said to come home and let him rest. i have a little confession to make. i tested today BFN  6DPT i know is mega MEGa early and very stupid but my PMS has totally gone  bad day all round i think!

annie and kirstie   

lilfish hows the 2ww treating you??

Birdey in a weeks time you'll be dreaming of days not in the 2WW LOL. altho waiting for the thaw is torture too xx

sillylal and peg i know what you mean. this 2WW is hell. a womb with a window which was suggested last week is the way forward xx why does our body give us cramps to wind us up more

Gabi your weekend sounds fab! 

niki how was transfer hun??

hi to every1 else, this thread is sooooo busy!!


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Niki - how did transfer go today hun?

Karen - a girl on another site I go on didn't get a bfp until 9 days after 5 day transfer. PMA hun!


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks anne im just gutted that i did it. have no pma at all. i should kick myself!


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Karen hunni, what type of test did u use!! maybe late implantation hunni, it could mean anything. glad grandad is ok. xx

annieline, thank u again for your advice and support, much appreciated. i wish i could make people feel as positive and happy as u have made me feel over the past couple of months.xx thank u.  
hiya to everyone. xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

it was one of those ones you can use 6 days early. so i was hoping with 2 blasts onboard something would show. i just cant take a BFN or AF at the minute.


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Hello All,

One manic 2wwaiter signing in for therapy!! Aaaaaah!!!  
I've just been catching up on the thread and lots has been going on so hope I haven't missed anything!

Sillylally - I'm just as paranoid as you - we are normal to feel like this.   I hope your curry tum is better now. I get that heavy feeling too but then it goes!     lots of PMA love.

Peg - I can sympathise with the telling people its so hard isn't it? Told a few people that I said I wouldn't. I haven't told either parents this time as i know they will be disappointed and the sympathy will be too much if it doesn't work!      

Kirstie and Annieline - so pleased for you, I hope your hcg results have settled your minds as much as possible right now. You can breath again!    

Karen - so sorry to hear about your poor gramps - lets hope he is right bless him. I hope everything works out ok and he pulls through.       You have tested early don't forget so nothing is certain until the end. i think everyone is right you have to keep positive.      

My dilemma is the test in the cupboard. I know it is way way too early to use it but if i do and get BFN i will convince myself it hasn't worked and get really down but on the other hand at least the test will be gone and I don't have another one!!!! 2ww is   with my mind.
I don't feel much really except that I want to wee alot and feel a bit 'bruised' insides. No cramps or PMS yet just lots of paranoid knicker checking for AF. I got a sore throat yesterday and convinced myself that it was because my immune system is in overdive and attacking the embryos!!! Does that happen       for my BFP.

Good luck everyone out there esp those that are heading towards ET or just had it - Nikki and Birdey I think.     

Lots love - Littlefish


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Kirstie, check out the guidelines for Beta HCG http://www.betabase.info/. I think you are very well.

Karen, so sorry for your Gramps, sending you lots of hugs   . Too early to test hon, stay away from the pee sticks!  

Sally,Little fish, Peg, hope you are not going   as I am. My PMA is really low today.

Annieline, hope you are feeling ok.

Birdey, I am sure thawing will be ok, sending you lots of  

Going to bed now, early start for me at 5am.

Love,
Gabi x

/links


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Karen just stay hopefullly!
It is very early and there could be many reasons for bfn.
its hard I know!! The worry never goes away it just changes stages!!

U got to blasts that have survied a thaw have a little faith in them. 
Take care of yourself.

Xxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Lilfish DONT TEST its honestly not worth it. i tested in the middle of the day after loads of pop so it was never gonna achieve anything. i just feel gutted now. try and wait till thurs at least hun


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Karen,

Thanks for that I think I will wait. DH away which makes it worse!! 
Sleep well,
Littlefish


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Karen, y or y did u test after aload of fluid
First urine of day next time hunni.

Take care.
Xx


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Gabi!
Thank u for the link.
U ok hun? X


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

Kirstie,
I am totally convinced it hasn't worked. Going   today.  I hate the 2WW! its the torture of the modern days.
Gabi x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Why do u feel like that hun? what day u on? xx


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Gabi,

Me too, I am eating, drinking and sleeping the 2ww. Just over half way now - willpower not to test is running thin!! 

Lots and lots of PMA to the 2ww girls!                                
Littlefish


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Morning all!

Karen, Karen, Karen! Middle of the day - you can deffo disregard that result hun! Littlefish - step away from the tests! It is heartbreaking of you test too early and could get a false negative. The 2nd weeks is deffo the worst! I was going mental!

Kirstie - bless you hun! No worries at all.

To everyone in the 2ww. It is sooooo hard so my heart goes out to you! There will be some more bfps on this board, so stay positive.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

ladies - thinking of you all in 2ww - dont test too early it wont give you correct result, i had negative result when i tested and on test date was positive. keep yourselves positive and we all here for ya

kirst x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

I am behaving.... no naughty tests   , not even one in the house this time. I know it's way too early to test, my temperature hasnt' gone up at all so I am presuming it's not worked. Oh don't get me wrong, that's not me giving up, it's me just assuming the worst & hoping for a change to the best.  

How are you all doing today out in FET land. Lots of   for you all. Take care of yourselves ladies, you're all very precious. xx

I'm off shopping   (again... this 2WW is VERY expensive) with my neighbour/friend today. OK I know that icon isn't quite a shopping one, but that's how it makes me feel when I've bought things for my house. Nothng expensive, just little bits & bobs. I am still trying to sort out business stuff & if any of you girls want a nice fun cleaning job then do contact me..... am I allowed to advertise for staff on here ?? 

Sally xxx


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi girlies!!!! ooohhhhhhhhhh
i was feeling really positve when i got up and read thru here and was gonna come on with some positive vibes and then i went to to the loo and found a tiny bit of greyish brownish sludge. 
please don't let this be a bad sign. i've had it before.
really trying to pick my self up. might it be from implantation ? not that a litlle embie has come out?

anneiline did you get any about day 8/9?

rally sorry for negative me post.

how you all feeling?


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Just sending some PMA to you 2WW ladies. Karen stay positive - sounds like it was too early, wrong time of day, wrong fluid balance...     Now do behave yourselves - I know it's hard!

Tons of     and    

xxxx Leaf


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Peg2 can u come in chat room?? Xx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Peg - Try to find a little bit of positive hun. I keep hoping that if that does happen to me (& it always does) that it's just going to be 1 emby & I can keep another. Oh I am so thinking of you & sending you positive positive vibes. We will get through this. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

Peg,
it's excellent news, implantation bleed!!!  Sure you will get a BFP!
Gabi x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Peg - I didn't get bleeding, but many people do. Perfect time for implantation hun! Stay positive.

Kirstie - did you get your blood test results?


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
just seeing how you all are doing? its alwasy so busy on thsi thread which is cool
hope you feeling ok peg?

take care kisrt x


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Help!

I've done something really stupid and don't know whether it will affect our chances this time. I forgot to take my progynova last night. It should have been at 10o'clock. My last one was 2 o'clock yesterday. I def feel more premenstrual today and have usual AF signs. I just don't know what to think. Has it happened to anyone else or is it just stupid careless me?
I really wanted to look back at this and think I did eveything right but now I will think its my fault.
My temp seems down too. What temps does everyone else have? Mine was 36.69 yesterday and is 36.49 today. On a usual cycle its usually about 36.49 after ovulation but all this isn't usual is it?
Oh well can only cross my fingers and pray!

So sorry for the me post but feel panicked now.
I hope everyone on 2ww is coping better than me and those waiting for ET are ok too! 

Littlefish


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi all! thanx soooo much for all yr positive msgs!    feel lots better today. boobs don't hurt so i'm taking that as good. would normally start hurting about today and tomorrow. had a cry last night with dh . All about wot we will do if it doesn't work. really scary thought. don't think i can really put my self thru this again. I think my mind is trying ti prepare myself for the worst. sp hopefully i will be pleasantly surprized?!?
wish i could just go to sleep for 6 days. then i could just wake up and get result, but couldn't even get to  sleep  last night just worrying about any thing and everything, really random things not even connected to baby making.  

ok.                                         
                    
                                                           

stay stay stay stay with me little embies.

hows all of you this morning?

little fish, hopefully that won't matter too much. but may be just call yr dr to check. worrying about not taking it might be more harmfull than not taking it, if u know wot i mean! gosh! i'm one to talk! i'm the biggest worrier in the world!             also if   its not but if you get bfn it won;'t be just because of not taking the prog. it wouldn't of worked any way. the hormone just helps.                you would have done every thing you can hun. but            hang in there hun xxxxxxxxxxxx its still too early xxxxxxxxxx

kirstie! didn't get yr msg till l8ter yesterday. will you be in chat today?    

thanx birdy    

thanx for positive vibes silly lally  

gabi   gosh hope so xxxxxxxx

leaf thanx for the pma!!!!!   

karen!!!! i agree with the others! wrong time of day       

                                   


little fish! i don't know wot my temp is! i don't even have a thermometre!!!!! 

annieline!!!    xxxxx how u?

much love to all u lovely ladies on here, i would have gone completely bonkers if you not here thanx                   

xxxxx peg


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Littlefish - Sweetie, try not to worry. Even when a cycle hasn't worked I think it takes a few days / weeks for the drugs to come out your system. I am pretty positive that you will have enough in your system to keep you topped up, but just ring your clinic to be sure. I agree with Peg that the worry will be worse than the not taking it. Sending hugs, let us know what your clinic say luv ?

Sally xx


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

Good Morning,

Sally, hope you are doing well in the 2WW. Are you feeling anything?

Littlefish, as Sally and Peg said, try not to worry, call your clinic for reassurance and peace of mind.  Sure it will be fine.

Peg, try to stay positive hon, the implantation bleed is a really good sign.  I know how it feel at 2WW, I also had a cry with DH yesterday thinking what we will do if this tx doesn't work.    to you.

Tinkel, hope you are relaxing, sending you also   .

Karen, it was too early to test, hope you are feeling more positive today.

Annieline, Birdie, Kirstie, how are you feeling?

Leaf, thanks for the PMA, I really need it now.

My PMA is almost non existing, my lack of symptoms has made me think that it hasn't worked.  I am not testing early as I know I am not getting a positive result, so I am holding until Saturday.  Hopefully Faith and Hope are fully implanted by now.

Gabi x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

*Gabi *  - morning luv. I sometimes think I feel something. It goes from bloating, keep peeing, few cramps like AF in my back, feeling sickly & then it all goes away & I think it's not worked. I'm trying NOT to get worked up about every symptom but have notice round my aereola has got little bumps round it. I do get that when I ovulate though.....

I can't be the only one of us who feels like AF has arrived & goes to the loo to find she hasn't am I ? Isn't it scary ?

*Littlefish *  - have you rung the clinic yet luvvie ? What have they said, I'm sure it's fine.

xxx


----------



## tracey8 (Jun 3, 2009)

hi everyone.


I am due to do hpt 2morrow but done CB test yesterday it was a negative does enyone think it was too early to test,  and i could get pos tomorrow. i feel really fed up that i tested early. the only thing i am getting now is a lot of heartburn. i an only using cylogest as i had natural FET.

tracey8


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

tracey hun . my body has normally told me a few days before OTD that i'm not! so if yr body hasn't told you any thing then maybe you are!!!!! fingers crossed     that tomoz it will be a bfp!!!!!!


----------



## tracey8 (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks peg2 i am keeping everything X


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

fingers crossed for you tracey, be thinking of ya
kirst x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Girls - sorry to harp on & a warning that this is quite personal..... but I just wondered if any of you are experiencing a really strange feeling down below. I feel like I've got a prolaps, does that make sense? I know it sounds horrid, but I feel like there is something inside me all the time. It's quite uncomfortable & I've only had it the last week.

Sally xx


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Never heard of this Sally but surely any strange feelings are good news.. we all know how it usually feels so it it's different, must be good. Keeping everything crossed for you!  

And for you too, Tracey. 

Peg, glad you're feeling better!

Meanwhile, DH says ok let's have one more go.. hope we can do it over the summer. I hope all the progynova isn't making my fibroid bigger though...

Hugs to all xxxxxLeaf


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi 
sally - im sure about that but like leaf said might be good sign  

leaf - pleased you getting to have another shot, it is such a roller coaster, im just scraed if ours does not work not sure how im gonna cope but gonna keep positoive as much as poss

kirst x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Well I've always been different girls. Very strange. I'll let you know if it's good or not in a weeks' time. xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi gang

Sorry i have been MIA ive been soending all my time with gramps who remians very ill but got through his surgery  they really dont know whats gonna happen with him so we are all keeping our fingers crossed. As for the 2WW i have 6 days left to go, im not hopeful after my test the other day, plus i have been spending 15hrs a day in the hospital, had no rest and an enormous amount of stress      not the ideal 2WW to say the least. im having LOADS of stabbing pains right across and feel very 'full' like AF is due to come

Leaf great news on another go hun. fingers crossed for you xxx

tracey on the shropshre thread a lady had a ~BFN on 13DPT and a BFN on test day. fingers crossed for you hunny xx

How are all the 2WW ladies doing?? have we all managed to not test. im writing a book THE SERIAL CONFESSIONS OF A TEST ADDICT!


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Hello,

Thank you everyone for your advice about missed tablet.    Thought about it this a.m and decided that it probably wouldn't make much difference - if its going to work it will! I didn't ring the clinic because they might say it does and I would be too upset!! Weird logic but hey ho! 

Peg its great to see you feeling a bit more positive and thank you for your advice.    
I think I might throw the thermometer away that way it can't worry me!!
How can you tell whether its AF pains etc or the real thing? Or is that the million dollar question? 

Sillylally - I have the same symptoms as you and they come and go. They are mainly coming at the mo but more exagerated than AF - poss drugs though! I am a constant Knicker checker too! (sorry if too coarse)  

Karen - really glad to hear your gramps pulled through the operation. Look after yourself and try to get some sleep in between visits.  

Annieline- thanks for your advice   -did you say earlier in the thread that your temp dropped?

Tracey - good luck for tomorrow.  

I hope everyone else is ok - big hugs and PMA to you all.     

Bye for now,
Littlefish


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

karen - glad your gramps came out of op, hope he continues to get better and you are not too stressed. take care
kirst x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Morning all!

Kirstie - how was your 2nd blood test hun??

Littlefish - i'm sure your missed tablet will be fine. Our hormones levels naturally rise and fall, so one tab will be ok.

Karen - sorry you are having a hard time at the hospital hun.  Keep the faith.

Birdey - keep the faith too hun.

Sally - i agree, anything different has got to be good.

Gabi - don't worry about lack of symptoms. I really don't believe everyone has to have them! I am 5 wks and 4 days now and have no symptoms anymore. I have heard it is normal not to have any until 6-7 wks. Not even my bbs hurt anymore.

To everyone else - good luck!


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

Good Morning everyone,

Annieline, thanks for the reassurance, it helps me believe it can work with me.

Tracey, I hope that you tested positive this morning   .

Littlefish, I think it's a great idea to dump the thermometer, it's not going to change the outcome and just create more stress.  Hope you are holding up these tough 2WW.

Karen, I hope that your grandpa is doing all right, it must be very tough for you, but on a positive side you can take your mind off the 2WW.  Not long for us to test, sending you lots of PMA.

Sally, no idea about the symptoms, hope it's a good one.    

Birdey, are you ready for FET? Not long to go hon, I am sure it will work out fine.  

Leaf, good luck in your next attempt, for DH and I, we keep going until the pain of giving up is not greater than the pain of a failure. We are not there yet. Take care of yourselves now. 

Kirstie, how are you doing?

Peg, how is the 2WW going?

I am trying so hard to be positive but past experience and failures are prevailing now. I am not early testing and not even tempted to test.  DH and I are off on a cruise from Venice starting on Sunday and we will manage to forget all about the treatment, it was either an occasion to celebrate or to get back to "normal" life after treatment. Hopefully Faith and Hope are implanted and growing and I am just being too negative. It would be the best surprise ever.  My PMA is slightly better than yesterday. Thanks to FF and you ladies, this is so much easier with you to talk to. 

Gabi xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
tracey - hope you ok and it was a positive for you this morning

gabi - sounds good plan, and holiday sounds fab hope it all works out for you, be thinking of you

glad everyone else doing ok, im just off to work got a mental weekend with the isle of wight festival but looking forward to it, and cant wait til next week get my embies back on board  

take care kirst x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning ladies!!
Well I can't keep up with u all!
Sorry no good at personals, I'm on my phone so can't find annie's table to c where u all r with tx??
Seding lots of love to u all.
Good luck to all that r testing!!

I had second hcg bloods back (taken 18dpo) they were 727! That's a rise from 174 (day 15after ovulation).
Hope my little beanis will b ok!
Don't really feel pg! All symptms gone!! Except waking at 3am to go toilet! Lol.

Take care all, let me know how u doing!! I'm lost!! Xx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi ladies - I too can't keep up with this thread. I feel terrible that I don't do personals as I've been "told off" before for not doing them, but there are so many of us. Seems to me that there are a lot of us in the  at the moment.

*Kirstie *  - Your blood results look fantastic & it's very interesting to hear you say you don't particularly feel pregnant. I hope you carry on feeling "not too pregnant". do you have another test coming up. 

*Birdie *  - Hope you enjoy the IOW festival, we're off to Bestival in September & can't wait. 

*Gabi *  - I thought your statement about the pain of giving up being less than the pain of the failure was VERY apt. Couldn't agree more & I think DP & I have pretty much got to that point. We are going to completely strip our lounge out if this FET hasn't worked, so I already have a plan of action. Not that it won't be upsetting, but I do need to have a plan.

*Littlefish *  - did you get chance to call the clinic about your missed tablet luv ? 

Loads of   for all those of you who are NOT on the 2WW. 
Sally xxx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Sally lol! Who did you get told off by   We're not at school!   

Kirstie - that is a FAB increase and shows that your levels are rising just peachy hun. I reckon you've got 2 in there getting snuggy. I too have hardly any symptoms (they come and go). 

Hugs to all!
A x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Annieline
How u feeling hunni??
My dh thinks we got 2 snuggling in aswel. Lol. I doubt it tho, but that would b fantastic!! (One will be fantastic too, u know what I mean don't u?)
My hayfever been really bad today, keep thinking I'm going to shoot beanie out, lol.
Have u changed ur diet at all and have u done anymore hpt's??

I'm tempted to keep testing until all tests av gone, my dh thinks I'm nuts!!
The digital screen cleared by the next day (gutted cos I wanted to show my mam). Xx

Hi to everyone, how u all doing??

Xxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Annieline - I'd rather not say, but put it this way.... I felt very upset. I didn't mean to be so selfish & just talk about me, I do care about ALL the girls going through this.


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sally we all understand (well I do)!!
I find it hard doing personals and also I didn't know we HAD to!!
We all care about each other cos we all know what each person is going through! Sometimes this is the only place that makes me feel normal.
Some of the other thread stress me out tho!! (Negative people) so I just tend to stick to what I know!!
Does anyone ever go into chat?? 
Xx


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi girls!
i had a teary morning again,   have had them since monday. but by lunchtime after good cry have felt better.  
Silly lally i'm with you on the plan idea. we have seriously got to think wot to do if bfn. at the moment don't think i can put my self thru this again. so need to change my life plan. something new to focus on. 5 years of this as the only focus is doing my head in.  we are thinking about moving to a little cottage in the sticks with some piglets!

gabi totally agree with your statement too. think this will be the end for us. 

i was a bit itchy down there today ( sorry for info) and passed another tiny bit of grey sludge in a thrushy mess! yuck! so hoping this was another implantation bleed.     but prob not although it is day 10 today and implantation is from day 6 to day 10
and my boobs don't hurt. which they normally do at this time its all up and down. this roller coaster is not fun one minute i talk my self into it then out of it by the end of th sentance              aghhhhhhhhhh

really sorry for lack of personals to all you lovely girls.
                                                                      

am soooooo trying to stay  

pegxxx


hi kirstie xx i went into chat yesterday but missed the 2ww. one but actually i think you were in the lounge just realized! it was you but i was in the 2ww one! 
omg think i've gone mad! 
and sorry for my negative post, i just need to write down how i feel coz it makes it clearer! 
how you? hope you ok ! xxxx


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

gosh sally i can't believe that. you are lovely and very caring i don't understand that . and it wouldn't matter if nobody did persona;s any way, Very strange.
hope you ok and coping with this hideous 2ww. you are a day ahead of me. have you had any dif signs yet? have you still got the heavy feeling?
      
peg


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Peg2
I thought I seen u log in!!
Lol. Just to let u know I cried for a few days b4 I got my bfp, still cried after it!! So it may b a good sign hunni.
I was very very naughty and tesyed on day 6 (11dpo) with 6day early response test. (Don't think its good to test early tho)!!!
I had a bleed (brownish) and came from nowhere with no warning, it wasn't heavy! Lasted about 2-3 days!! It started on day 10 of 2ww, my dr seems to think it may have been implantation bleed!! So another good sign 4 u maybe!!
When I did my icsi tx in march I got af on day 7 of 2ww(never made it to test day) think that's why I tested early.

By positive hunni.
May catch u in chat one day eh?
Xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi gang, things are still mad with me. gramps remains very ill and i have had no time to obssess about the 2WW  i dont feel nieither here nor there about it to be honest. im 9DPT now, started bleeding at this point on my last cycle but so far nothing  planning on testing at 12dpt on sunday which with blasts onboard i think i should get a pretty reliable result. have sore boobs and chalky knickers  thanks to the pesseries but apart from that nothing!!!  

peg soz your having a bad day sweetie. its bad enough worrying about now, never mind what your gonna do in the future  im going thru exactly the same thing at the mo. asking myself when is enough enough?? big hugs hunny 

kirstie i use chat occassionally but get easily confused when theres loads of ppl in there heheheh  great results  

SillyLal how u doing sweetie??

Birdey not long now and those embies will be back home. enjoy your weekend

Gabi hears hoping faith and hope enjoy their first holiday hunny and get to enjoy many more with you 

Lilfish how you holding up??

Anneline hows life up in the clouds

hi to EVERYONE else, im off to walk my baby (westie) around the field before an early night xxxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

*Karen *  - Hi luvvie. I am so sorry to read about your Gramps. It's so horrible when you feel things are out of your control. Over the last month we have lost my DP's Nana, my Uncle & my cousin. It does kind of get the 2WW into perspective hey ? Sending you love & positive thoughts. I have every faith that you have the strength to get through all this.

Sally xxxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

*Kirstie *  & *Peg *  - sorry girls, I missed your posts. They were at the top of the page ! I test next Weds but have told most people it's on Friday, just to give ourselves some time to be together if it's neg, without people phoning all the time.

Tonight I feel bloated, I have backache & some cramps in my sides. Nightmare, I keep trying to convince myself that if it was a normal day of a normal month then I'd not feel a thing...... Get a grip !!!   I've grabbed my boobs & they don't hurt, I've checked out the colour & it's not changed, I've done it all...... oh you girls would be in fits if you could see me.  I have turned into a fruitloop.

xxxxx


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

try and be calm hunni. i did all the (.)(.) touching too! lol.
   
we all different remember. good night hunni, sending u love and positive vibes. xxx


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Hello,

I'm signing in late and just read loads and loads and even if i tried to do all personals i'd lose my marbles (whoops already gone!!) I don't think any of us expect personals all the time anyway well I know I don't. I love this thread it has kept me the sanest i've been than on any other tx!

Peg2 - I felt teary til today and seemed to have turned a corner which I hope is good. You test day after me so you might do too! I constantly talk myself into it and out of it and i swear i spend my whole life in the loo checking for af. I squeeze my boobs too and prod my stomach!! Mad crazy tx world!!!   The itchy bit is poss the cyclogest? I just use liners and that seems to help alot. YUK this tx stuff is  

Sally - living room is on my agenda too if this doesn't work out.   Its good to have other dreams too. We've considered giving up but its so hard when embryos are in storage. We would perhaps have stopped sooner because we've talked about adoption a lot but the alternative is letting the embryos die so we carry on. Don't get me wrong a baby is what I want more than anything but at some point I know we will have to say enough is enough and move on to new dreams. Still   for a BFP though.  

I still feel like AF is round the corner, boobs are sore, some headaches, tired, strong sense of smell and a bit sicky but think thats wishful thinking! lol Got the Race for Life on Sunday - walk of course. 

Karen, Annie, Kirstie, Birdey, Gabi, Tracey and everyone else take good care of yourselves and thank you so so much for being so fab!         lots of     and     and      because i love it.

Love Littlefish


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

I really must go & have my Gestone jab, I have to wait for DP to do it cos I am such a wimp. night night girls & thanks for getting me through yet another day.

Sally xxx


----------



## tracey8 (Jun 3, 2009)

it's a    for me really  

thanks for all your support i will still keep an eye to see how everyone is doing and post to let you no how i am.

good luck to all

I have spoke to clinic and thay advised i should try to go to blastosist, 
i have got 8 embryos frozen still, they said they need 5 but as they are frozen in two's they will have to take 6 out to try and take to blast. 
has enyone tried this ? 

i really hope it will work for me 

tracey xx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Tracy       I'm soooo sorry hun! I'm glad you have a plan to work with. I wish you all the best!

Kirstie - lol, I stopped testing after my one on Sunday. If i'm honest, I haven't really changed my diet, but then I eat pretty healthily anyway. Only 11 days until my scan. When's yours? Wish I would have stronger symptoms! I can't really remember when they started with DS, but pretty sure I had morning sickness by now with him. It keeps coming and going this time.

2ww ladies (((hugs))) I really, really feel for you. It is the worst in the world, but keep positive as some of you WILL actually be pregnant.


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

just to say!!!! i love you all so much! just read all posts and they all cheered me up you are all so lovely and i totally agree you have all really helped me get thru this . it is so lovely to hear all of you, keeps us all sane             

tracey so sorry hun       

love to  all of u crazy booby checkers and knicker watchers!!!!!! we must seem totally bonkers to any flys on our walls!!!     

karen, bless you honey    

thinking of you all!
i'm off to work today hope its sunny as its out side!!!!    

kirstei maybes catch u l8r in chat! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

my boobs still don't hurt!!!!!!         

unless i push them down realy really really hard! do they do that any way   


bye for now xxxxxxxxxxxpeg


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning all.
Please someone stop this sneezing for me!!!!!
My beanie baby gone pop!!!
Littlefish not long now hunni!!!!

Annieline my scan is on 26th. Can't wait. So nervous tho!! My symptoms come and go and sometimes I don't even feel pg!
Wonder why?? I want the sickness!!! Lol.
I am getting a lot of cramping tho! (Is this normal?)

(Tracey- just noticed u r post hun! I'm so sorry, I know how hard a bfn is, take ur time to heal and b good to ur self! I've taken all embryo's used for treatment to blast!!
Had 1 put back with fresh icsi --- BFN and 2 put back for FET ---- BFP!
So have A LOT of faith in ur future tx!! And get those little fighters back where they belong!
Wishing u all the luck in the world!!

Karen -- how u doing this morning hunni, have u been naughty and tested again, I bet tho pee sticks r talking to u!
Sending my best wishes to gramps!! 
Its so hard to c them in hospital!!
My nan (she was/is my rock) she brought me up since 6weeks old! She pasted away in oct o8 after. 11 weeks in hospital with umonia (sorry spelling)
She knew I was gonna start tx after xmas, and I was tellling her all about mine and dh plans when she passed!! It was a horriable thing to watch, but I know she's safe and resting now!
I wish she was still here to help me with tx!! To be honest she paid for all my treatment, (so there's another story for my little one).
I'm now left caring for my gramps, he's a bit crazy at times and hard work, (men) but I love him to bits!!!
SORRY FOR THAT OUTBURST, don't know why I told u that.
Take care of urself and gramps!! 

Hiya toi everyone else and sending lots of positive vibes!!

Birdy and gabbi u ok Xx

Oh yeah ANNIELINE how's new job going? Have u told them about pg??

Catch up. Later xx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

*Tracey8 *  - So sorry hun about your news today. A future plan is always a great thing & I really wish you all the very best. Much love xxxxx

I'm struggling to organise my workers & feel a bit strange not being able to do the work like I normally do. I'm a very hands on boss so it's hard to sit back. Day 9 today, woke up feeling sick but think it was a dream, soon as I opened my eyes I felt fine. Trying NOT to think about it.

What are you girls up to today ? Any of you got sunshine ?
Sally xxx


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

Good Morning everyone,

AF arrived this morning and I tested negative. 
we are off for a week on holiday, and we will then talk about future.
Good luck to all testers this coming week.  I am    for some BFPs here.

lots of love,
Gabi


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

*Gabi *  - So sorry to read your post. Hopefully the holiday will be very healing for you & your DH. Take care of yourselves.  

Sally


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

morning ladies

Gabi im so so sory hunny. AF came early for me on my last cycle and i remember the pain oh too well. sending you a massive hug and hope a break with hubby helps xxx

tracey so sorry to hear your news too hunni 

Silly lal only 5 days to go woo hoo! i have 4 but it feels like i still have 2 weeks lol. its been the longest 10 days of my life 

aww kirstie your nan will look after your little blob(s) 

Lilfish your officially the top symptom spotter hehehe. how r u today??

peg stop the boob poking heheheeh

For all you pessimists out there i have managed to stay away from the tests lol. im determined to wait until sunday at the earliet but may push myself for the full 14DPT on tuesday, im sure thats not necessary for blasts though xx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Karen - do you have any incling at all if it's worked or not ? Do you have any pains or anything. I think that no symptoms is a good sign in many cases. I think now the weekend is here it's going to go fast. If my AF is coming it will be in the next day or so.


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

to be honest hum i dont feel a thing!! for the first week i had lots of cramps and felt very 'full' down there. i feel nothing but in all fairness havent really had time to think about it. what ever happens i have carried these embies for a day longer than ever before as ive never made it past 9 days!!    

im so preoccupied with my gramps its a very odd 2WW. i cant believe how early i tested. i still have 4 days to go and tested 5 days ago!!!!  im officially a nutter!

what about u hunny


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

You made me laugh, "officially a nutter" !  I'm so with you on that one. I've not testedthis time as in the past I've always done it early. Really not worth it, I think we just try to convince ourselves that we'll be the only ones to get a positive at 2 days past ET. LOL.

I am so so busy trying to organise my company & workers so I am otherwise occupied. The 2WW is just plodding along, but whe I read back what I've posted on here I sound like a right nutter !

I hope your Gramps is going to be ok, they are such precious parts of our lives Grandparents. Thinking of you. xxxxx
Sally


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Gabbi. Sending u lots of love, I'm sorry to hear your news. Be gentle to yourself and enjoy ur holiday! Xxx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi All!!
Gabi -so sorry about your bfn hun!!!!     

To everyone else - much love! Sorry for lack of personals today, but it's been a busy one!

Kirstie - I too have started having cramps, which I like, as they feel a little like stretching ones. They also make me more confident that it's not an ectopic pregnancy. I haven't told work as haven't had to - sickness ok, and no bloating or anything. In fact I think I have lost weight as I went off food for the first week or so. My new job is fab though thanks, really enjoying it. Will tell them as late as possible (want to prove myself first!)


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Annielin glad ur enjoying ur job!
I'm so bloated, really am!! U wouldn't believe it
Would we know if it eptopic

Hiya to everyone, how's ur day been!
Xx


----------



## tracey8 (Jun 3, 2009)

hi everyone   

just wondered if enyone can help by answering a question 

when i have had ET it is done with no screen to see them enter womb, dose it always get done that way now or do they still use screens at some clinics to see emryos  

Gabi -so sorry about your bfn       

tracey xx


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Tracey both my ET's have been done with screens.
My clinic always use screen, but all clinic r different!!

How u keeping??
Xx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Tracey, my clinic used a screen and I also got a print out of the embies in my uterus (you can see them as they are in liquid or bubble that is visible). However, I have read that some RE's are trained without a screen, so i wouldn't worry if yours didn't use one.

Kirstie, I think we could only tell with the scan at this stage.  I did a bad thing today. I bought just one more CB digital conception indicator to hopefully see if it has gone up to 3+! What a waste of £10 but I just couldn't help it!!!
A x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Annie- did it go up??
Do u think we'd know now about eptopic, I'm sure there is some symptoms.
Xx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

I haven't done it yet - will do it in the morning. Don't be worrying about ectopic hun. There's no reason why you'll have one!
A x


----------



## tracey8 (Jun 3, 2009)

thankyou for your replies to question

I live in kent dont mind traverling could anyone advise me on a clinics that does ET with screens and has good success rate as i have had 5 ET with no screens and feel i would like to see them in the going in right place.

tracey x x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/22.html

tracey if you go to that website to the 'find a clinic' section you can bring up the stats for all clinics in your area. you may find your clinic are better than others and not using a screen makes no difference. worth checking it out though. in my choices there was a 10% difference in success rates! 

anneline and kirstie sounds like your embies are settling in nice. time to enjoy it now 

has niki had ET yet??

sally your officially in the 'officially a nutter' gang lol  

how are all the 2WW ladies?? i soooo feel your pain hehehe.


----------



## tracey8 (Jun 3, 2009)

karen55-thanks for your reply i will look at the site


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Morning ladies!!

Tracey, yep I used that website a lot whilst looking for a clinic. You should well do - you pay £105 to them every time you have a treatment so would be good to take advantage of their professional stats hun. I would say particularly look at their FET success, even if you might be doing a fresh cycle, because there are some clinics which just seem more talented than others. Some I looked at had about 10% success on FET, but my clinic had 3 out of 3 clinical pregnancy rates for last year (it is a brand new clinic, so they didn't do many last year   ). I guess it depends on your personal requirements and which factors are important to you, but deffo look around hun. Massive good luck to you!

To all you 2wwers (many of you - wow, what a very exciting week next week!!!) GOOD LUCK for your last weekend. You are soo near the end. I wish each and every one of you massive good luck!!!

Karen, haven't heard from Niki  

A x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

well i gave in and tested this morning. With having blasts onboard in 16DPO so an early test should be picking something up. got yet another BFN

I just cant take this anymore, dont know what else i can do or try.  My body and mind has had enough of everything, its been 7yrs of ttc in october and im exhausted with it all


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Just caught up on everything!

Kirstie I read your post and I know it was a personal for someone else but you made me cry - you are a brilliant strong and amazing lady. I wish I had half your strength at 21 - I could do with it now and I'm 38!    

Gabi - words can't explain how it feels when the worst happens but I am so so sorry for you and Dh. Take time out together and be strong. A holiday is just what you need.   

Kirstie - I knew I had an ectopic at about 6+ weeks. I just didn't feel right. I felt a pulling on my left hand side which was worse if I turned over in bed. When I walked it pulled. I did a pregnancy test too and because the embie has no where to attach to the HCG levels are lower. I got a positive on a test but it was so feint that it was a worry because by nearly 7 weeks it should have been as clear as day. They did a scan and admitted me the same day for emergency surgery. To put your mind at rest go to your clinic hon.  

Tracey - I'm so so sorry about your result. I looked at your stats and was wondering if you have had any implantation or NK cell screening? It could help you to decide which direction to go next when you feel ready and strong enough. I am Bourne Hall in Cambridgeshire and they do use a screen to put embies back but the website is prob best place to go.

To everyone else - I feel low today and like AF is upon me and in a strange way it will be a relief to know either way now. My will power has been amazingly strong- am usually vvvvvweak and cant leave the tests alone!! The test is in the cupboard but I think its fear that keeps it there! I know this is a positive thread but I feel the hurt and fear of whats to come rushing at me today and overwhelming me. I just need to get thru the next 3 days - 2 more sleeps.
I have got a weekend in Dublin to look forward to next wkend and Oasis concert there. If all else fails theres the Guiness!!

Sorry to do a post like this and to everyone else keep strong and hang in there. Lots and lots of love and PMA and prayers for you all.                 

Lots of love
Littlefish


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Karen ((((HUGS)))) I don't know what to say! I am so, so, so sorry hun!  

Hi Littlefish - hang on in there hun. You are soooo near the finish line!


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Karen ((HUGS)) im so sorry hunni!!! take time to heal! 

Girls i'm all over the place, had a bad bad day   

went to work this morning, didnt feel like it tho as i had really bad cramps this mornig which woke me up about 5am....
so very stressed about this.... anyway went to work, felt like A WEE, and went to toilet and (sorry if tmi) there was blood on my panti liner!! this sent absolute panic through my whole body and as it was a saturday i could oly phone prime care... the gp from prime care refered me to my local a&e and after some negative talking and tummy prodding (from male useless gp) he sent me to bridgend hospital (about 40 mins away) he told me to pack an over night bag, by this time i'm thinking omg whats happeneing to me!! really scared and nervous!!
anyway got down hospital gyni ward, had temperture taken, blood pressure taken, urine sample taken-all seemed ok!
then dr came to c me, (bleeding had slowed down by now) had a cervix examination (felt like a smear) dr said my cervix looked long and tucked up nicely and healthy (what the hell does that mean) simple terms 4 thick me NO!!!
anyone yet another blood test. (3vila) 1 for hcg 1 for something else and 1 to c if i was positive or negative blood group?? pass??
so got sent home then---yipee no over night for me....
just had a phone call from dr- hcg were 5112!! we needed them to be over 3000. so thankfully they r and im calming down slighty...

so just for a re-cap  15dpo---174
                              18 dpo ---727
                              23dpo---5112

what aload of stress... i got an early scan booked for tuesday at 9am in epu!!  i will only be 5weeks 5days then (i think) so we dont expect to c much at all, maybe just a sack!!

love to u all. i'll be back on later. xx


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Annieline that's great with the digital test. I'm to scared to do one!!

Littlefish, hope ur ok? Thank u for ur kind words and the info on eptopic pg!

Ladies on 2ww, how u feeling!!

Who's testing next??

Xx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry about your scare Kirstie! Good luck for Tuesday hun! Your hcg levels look good so I'm sure you'll be fine.

Re cervix - if you were going to miscarry, the cervix would start to open.
A x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks annieline.
I can't imagine them finding anything on scan that early.
I'm so scared cos of bleeding!!

U feeling ok?? Any symptoms?
X


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Kirstie - so glad you are ok and your bloods are fab!     
Karen - you're down to test tomorrow on the chart. Just want to wish you lots of luck and     

Sleep tight all,

love Littlefish


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

mprning all

gabi so sorry hun, but are u really sure. ? test not till tomroow                        

karen hope it goes well today , thinking of you loads. you hopefully will be nicely surprized.         

little fish not long now. hang in there honey. there is still a glimmer of hope. all the nureses say you just don't know         

kiststie wot a massive scare. that must have been so horrid for u. †ry and get lots of rest and good luck 4 scan, i'm sure your tiny little bean will show up lovely and healthy!       

i had a few twinges yesterday noy sure if af or my imagination. boobs still don't hurt.      that it's worked but kind of know it hasn't, Have cryed a lot this week. so kind of feel ready to take the bad news, think my little head has prepared its self for the worst. but i live in hope.     

silly lally how are you feeling hun? fingers crossed for tommorrow xxxxxxxxx      


hi to all others xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ppeg xxxxxxx

not long now birdy and olivia!


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning all
Beware a ver negative self post coming your way
Woke up this morning feeling so down, brown loss is back again and got mild af pains! Totally stressed!!
I really wish I could enjoy this pg!!
Don't understang y I'm bleeding...
Also worked it out last night and although my hcg is rising, its not rising as quickly as it was in the beging??

Oh I feel like running away from everyone!

Hope u all have a better day than me!!
Love 2 u all.
Xxx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Kirstie (((hugs))), as long as they are doubling every 48 hours then that should be fine. Yours are more than doing that hun. I know it's hard, but try not to worry too much as the stress won't do you any good. I am sure everything will be absolutely fine on your scan on Tues hun. Your bleeding can be coming from anywhere and doesn't mean that something is wrong with your bean(ies). Are you having any symptoms? Be strong hun, and don't worry.


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Annieline
No symptoms really!  
(.)(.) Hurt on and off but really feel like I have af pain, finnding it hard to relax today.
U got any symptoms??


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

sending you lots of hugs kirstie    keep positive it all sounds like you doing fab 
kirst x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Same really. BBs sore for last 3 days. The odd waves of nausea but that's about it. I'm having lots of cramps too, but that's to be expected for a good few weeks while things start growing. Even though your baby is still less than 1cm big, the sac and uterus are growing much bigger already. Your bloods really are good hun.

Apparently spotting in early pg can be very common in twin pregnancies.
A x


----------



## tracey8 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi everyone

LITTLEFISH or anyone else - could you please tell me what NK cell screening is. 

I am due to have LH and FSH tests to see if ok to have another cycle of IVF, Im sure i will be ok as done good last time


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Hello Karen,

How are you feeling hon?I am so so sorry about my last post. i didn't go back far enough to see what had happened and wished you well for today. You have a lot happening at the moment and this loss prob has hit you far worse than before because of that. Take good care of yourself and tackle one thing at a time. I hope your gramps is doing ok? I can't find the words to say but just know how you feel and want to take it away for you.  
lots and lots of hugs     

love littlefish


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

tracey - really sorry for your bfn sending you lots of hugs    
kirst x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Littlefish and Sally - GOOD LUCK for today!!!

Kirstie - hope you are ok hun!

To the bfns -


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

good luck little fish and silly lally thinking of you today


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Morning ladies - I test on Weds, but I've been tracking my temp as I always do. It's been up to 37.6 which is up for me. Normally 36.5 in first half of month , rising to about 37.2 in second half. Always drops back down the day before AF arrives & today it's dropped. I'm on day 12 of 2WW, so I'm sure you can all imagine how I feel. Scared.

Are there any of you lovely ladies who have also tracked temp ? I'm trying NOT to go stir crazy.

I've not had time to read back through the posts yet but sending love & huggles to all those that need it & also lots of positive vibes to those who are testing/waiting.

xxxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi ladies

Well as i suspected i get another BFN . I am totally devastated and don't really know where to turn now as we have no funding and no way of finding the 4grand we need for at least 3years. it so hard deciding what to do, we've talked about adoption, treatment abroad etc but it really is too early to be thinking about all of that as my head is in a whirl. So we have decided to take 3 months off before we officially think about it, I've locked all my meds away and chucked all my OPK's HPTS's away. I'm gonna have try and lose some more weight and forget about it all for a while.  I'm not gonna post for a while as i really need to step away from the whole thing and take some me time. thank you so much for all your support, i couldn't of done it without you all.  Ill be hoping when i come back you will of all graduated

lots of love
Karen xxxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Karen  sorry to read your news luvvie.  I think the idea of having some time out for yourselves is a brilliant idea. It's a healing time. I think the first week or so after a neg is devastating & then you start to see things a little clearer. I wish you all the luck in the world & hope to see you on here again in the future with brilliant news.

I am testing Weds but pretty sure AF is on way, pulling pains down low in tummy & just feeling generally PMT'd out. This is our last go as we've used all our frosties, so Karen I will be stepping down too. I will be thinking of you. Well all of you to be honest xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sally


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Hello,

Sillylally - I'm not sure about temps during FET. Are you on a medicated FET? I am kind of thinking that it would be hard to tell because we are taking extra hormones and so perhaps temp doesn't work the same way. I have done my temps and the lowest has been 36.49 which is my post ov usual but its been 36.69 too. My pre ov temp is usually about 36.29 but again is it all different with meds and FET. Maybe 36.49 is a fall and my AF is on the way and will kick in when I stop the meds which what it will usually do when i have BFN. The clinic should ring me in the next hour. I am so nervous but am really expecting the BFN this time. Its gonna be hard though!  

Karen - a break is truly all that we can do after a BFN. It gives us the time we need to heal and make sense of everything that has happened. Are you on the NHS list? Could you become an egg share person in the future? Bourne clinic gives free/low cost IVF for egg share. Its too soon to think about I know. If you need to talk send a personal. Much much love to yyou.     

Love Littlefish


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Littlefish - I have everything crossed for you. I think you could be right that the Progesterone etc can affect our temps. I think I have become obsessed without realising it.  I didn't think it would happen to me.    Can't wait to hear your news, I really really hope it's good, have you got any incling ? 

Sally xxxxxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi all
karen - really sorry about your bfn, i think its a great idea for some time away get your head clear, wishing you all the bast and hope to speak to you in future. good luck   

littlefish - been thinking of ya hopeyou doing ok and good luck for wed  

i have just had my phone call from clinic and bloods are ok so they are going ahead with the thaw, gotta phone tom morning and then if all ok et is set for 2pm. im really nervous about my little embies    

kirst x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Karen-really sorry hunni!! Wishing u the best of luck for any future decissions u make, with or without treatment.
Take time to heal after this and be good to yourself!! ((HUGS))

Littlefish--GOOD LUCK HUN, Did u an bblood test or urine test??

Birdy(kirsty)---best of luck for et tomoz, let me know how u get on.

Sally-- how u feeling hunni??
Annieline---i'm not to bad today thanks!! Thank u for ur kind words yesturday!! I'm just nervous for tomorrow!! Trying to keep busy!! How do u feel?? 
I think I've noticed a few more raised little lumps on nipples(sorry don't know what they r called??) 
Still got a little brown loss! 
Hope ur well! I'm really bloated! Lol. Take care hun. Xx

Hiya to everyone else.....((Hugs)) to u all!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

It's all over for me. A   and I feel        

The witch   has won again - its just so so unfair and sad!

Well we have 5 frosties left and have to use them before we can do a fresh cycle. I can't let them die so will have to do this whole sh***y thing again but not before some r and r.
Dublin at the weekend and I have a feeling i won't remember much of it if the guiness is good!!!

To everyone else still to test good luck you brave ladies and thank you to everyone you have been absolutely brilliant and I couldn't have got through it without you. I will check in again in a couple of days when i feel a bit more together.

Love as always,
Littlefish


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Littlefish I'm so so sorry. 
Have a great fun drunk weekend and good luck with ur next FET!
Xxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Littlefish - so so sorry sweetie. I hope the weekend & the Guinness helps you to heal a little. Sending love & a big cuddle to you & DH. 

Birdey - Wishing you good luck, fingers crossed for the frosties. Will be nice if you can be the next good news on here.

girls, do any of you know if at 12 DPT I'd get a pos or would it still be a bit early. I have not given in yet but just wonder. Have any of you got neg on 12 days past 3 day transfer & then gone on to get a pos.


----------



## tracey8 (Jun 3, 2009)

Littlefish I am so so sorry.


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sally-- RE:- early testing!
Firstly u need to use the most sensitive hpt on the market...that is FIRST RESPONSE 6DAYS EARLY test, (from boots).
Secondly I think u done great waiting this long...
I tested on day 6 of 2ww(hehe) naughty I know!!
But I had blasts transfered so my otd was day 12 not 14!!
So its your call hunni, give it a try if u want but remember some ladies only get bfp on otd!!

Keep poitive hunni, I KNOW its very hard! Xxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Kirstie - I like the ignorant bliss, I want to know but I don't.... Just wondered if I test now would that really be IT ?  Mmmm, might wait I think, spend the next few days in that little bubble with my DP. Never got to day 12 past transfer before, only day 11 so it was lovely to get this far. It's our very last go.


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sally-- if u could wait that would be great.
Bfp is just as stressfull! Lol. For me it is anyway cos of the bleed!
I hated the 2ww, no ignorance bliss for me, I was a emotional wreck! 
Good luck to u and dp. Xx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

I too believe that BFP is just the start of the stress too Kirstie. I have a code with DP that if he comes home & I tell him I am decorating the lounge then he knows that AF has arrived. Makes it so much easier to tell him that way. 

I am trying to choose wallpaper for my lounge too, got cousins' funeral Friday & trying to find cleaners to do a spring clean.....  mmmmmm, oh & my step son is going on a school trip to France nexxt week. He's Asperger's & can't organise much so that is going to be a very interesting trip for the teachers. I think it will be the making of him. 

xxx  hope the sun is shining on you lovely ladies, you are sll so nice & really deserve it. xxx


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sally
Well I hope that u NEVER decorate that lounge!!
Step_children r funny things aren't they. Lol.
And its rainning where I am. Hehe. 
Xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

littlefish - im so sorry thinking of you at this horrid time, take some time with your partner, sending you lots of hughs    

kirst x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi guys!

Littlefish and Karen - so sorry about your bfns!!!  

Kirstie - good luck for your scan tomorrow hun. Looking forward to hearing how you get on.

Sally, I tested on 8dpt (11 dpo), and you are now 12dpt (15dpo), so you should theoretically get a realistic result in the morning hun. Is it your official testing day tomorrow? Good luck!!!

Birdey - good luck for transfer tomorrow hun!!!
A x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

A - it's official test date on weds luv, although the clinic didn't actually give me a date. I'm scared to test because I just don't want to know..... Thanks for your wishes. xx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow Sally hun!

Peg - good luck for testing today!!!

Birdey - good luck for transfer!!

Kirstie - good luck at scan!!!

Love to all! Time for some more BFPs

A x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Peg - good luck today hun, really thinking of you. xxxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

good luck for test today peg  

well had the dreaded phone call and all 3 survived thaw     
not sure on any qualitly yet will find out later, et is at 2pm and they will choose best 2

hope you all ok

kirst x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Birdey - well done on the thaw, oh that is such good news. As I well know it can happen that none survive so I am really thrilled for you. xxxx


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Not logged in for a few days and shocked to see all those BFNs. So sorry Karen, Tracy, Littlefish and Gabi. I'm really shocked. I had high hopes for you all. Sending you hugs    . It's just not fair.

I've been thinking about my possible next treatment and any changes in meds to try. My clinic in Spain insists there's no evidence for the pred and aspirin therapy... I had no idea it was such a hot potato. Sigh. I don't see what harm it can do.

I need to find out too about assisted hatching - my clinic does this but they didn't with me. I don't know what the reasons are to do it or not do it.

Good  luck for you today, Peg, and Sillylally for tomorrow. Take care, ladies.

xxxxLeaf


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

*Leaf *  - I had to push for my clinic to give me Prednisolone & AH, got there in the end. I know the Pred is doing something because I don't have the rash when I get out the shower like I always do, so even if it's not worked for the FET, it's done something good to my body. AH wasn't offered to me, even though my clinic do it. I asked for it because I've read that if you're over about 38 (I'm nearly 41), & have frozen eggs & also have elevated FSH then it's not such a bad thing to have done.

I'd go for it & definately stick to your guns. Can't hurt I don't think. I've never felt better than when I've been on the Pred so I'd love to stay on it but know I can't if this hasn't worked.

*Birdey *  - hope you got on brilliantly this pm. xxx

*Peg *  - Are you OK, we're worried about you luv. xx

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
well two board   they are day 3 five cells, not sure what all that means but hey they back in me. when we got to clinc they said they were all 4 cells but one was poor, then just before they put them into me she came out to say the two had split again and were now 5 ells which was good. no idea but if she was happy so were we   

mega emotional though kept bursting into tears every two seconds on way home, just relief they back in and also keep thinking about what outcome will be. gonna chill though and rest as much as poss.

hope you all doing ok  

kirst x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Birdey - congrats on your 2 x day 3's hun! Congrats on being PUPO! Wishing you lots of luck and patience dust for your 2ww.

Kirstie - how was your scan today hun?? Waiting to hear from you  

Sally - good luck for testing tomorrow. How are you feeling?

Leaf - sounds like you are asking some important questions. I wish you all the luck in the world for your next go.

Peg - did you test today hun?

A x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Annieline - I've been talking to myself all day today, had Acupuncture & hoped she'd say "I thnk you're pregnant" but she didn't. I personally don't feel like it's worked but have a little bit of hope left that I might have a surprise in the morning. I am so bloated & been in a lot of "trapped wind" pain all day. I think we should be very proud that we made it this far, 2 days further than ever before. 

I've been reading like a mad woman on the web about how late can it be before a test comes up positive. Do we all do that ? Just prolonging the agony really. I'm day 13 after 3 day transfer so if it's neg tomorrow I know that's got to be a true reading. I've got a First Response test.


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Good luck Sally. I hope you get a massive BFP hun!
A x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

good luck sally will be thinking of you    
kirst x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hiya everyone
Congrats on being pupo birdy. Good luck hunni, stay calm and positive eh!!
Sally-best of luck for tomorrow hun, it great u gone this far. I was so emotional in 2ww aswell.

Annieline- had scan- no heart beats found but nurse said it could be to early!!
There was 2 sacks visable.
1 sack was 7mm(approx) with 2 yolks in. (So the 1 embryo had split to identical twins)
The other sack was 5mm(approx) with 1 yolk (although this was not as visable as the other yolks??
Quite confussing but no heartbeats but 3 babies AT THE MOMENT! Fingers crossed my babies will b ok and we get to c a heartbeat next week
Xxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

*Kirstie *  - sounds like you are going through it at the moment luv. It never ends does it ? We are so strong I think, I feel so proud of you girls when I read what you are dealing with. You are all such an inspiration to me, no matter what.

*Birdey *  & *Annieline *  - thank you for your wishes, it means so much to me. I'm so scared.

Has anyone heard from *Peg *  today, I was worried I might have missed her ?


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

kirstie - omg triplets thats fantastic - keep positive   

no peg ahsnt been on yet im worried too hope she is ok
kirst x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

KIRSTIE!!! You sound so calm!!! You are carrying TRIPLETS and you had hardly any symptoms Jees!
Congrats hun! How are you feeling? I had a feeling you were carrying twins, but triplets?

Only 6 days to my scan!!  Will you be having another one soon?

Well done hun.
A x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Annieline
im so calm cos i didnt c any heart beats, it doesnt feel real. also the second sack doesnt have such a clear visable yolk!!
so a little worrid at the moment!! hope its to early to c heartbeat!!
maybe late implantation. xx

how r u feeling??

i got another scan next tuesday.
xx


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Gosh Kirstie, how exciting to see them! And three! Congrats! 

Birdey, well done and congrats on today. It IS emotional! Hope all is well. 

Sillylally, keeping everything crossed that it's worked this time. And thanks for the info.

xxxxLeaf


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Leaf - thanks for your wishes. If you want to know anything about the meds then please PM me & I'll be happy to tell you. xxx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Kirstie, it is very common not to see heartbeats before 7 weeks hun - that is why most clinics don't do scans before then. I guess they were making sure your embies were in the right place mainly, which they are.
You have got your scan the same day as me. I am Tuesday too hun. What time are you?
Praying for you that they are all fine hun!!
What did your consultant/sonograper say about it?
A x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Annieline!!
My scan is next friday!! Sorry my mistake!!
When I had scan they said there r 3 there but she wasn't sure if 3 would make it!! One set of identical and one on its own!
I know 3 won't make it tho, but now I know they all there I'm nervous for them!!
Appently u put 2weeks extra on ur dates from et no matter how old embryo r going back so that did make me 5 weeks yesturday!!
Still got a bit of spotting this morning and also af type pains. Eeeeee!!
Its so scary all this is!!! I told family yesterday and showed them scan photo!!

Sally GOOD LUCK for testing!!!

Love to u all. Xx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Morning girls, well sadly it's a *BFN *  for us again.  I sort of knew it hadn't worked but did the test (First Response) just because I had to. I feel so sad & so sorry too for my DP. We really hoped it would work this time with the different things we were doing. DP wants meto have my Gestone jab tonight & re-test on Saturday, I know it won't change as we're already 14 days past a 3 day transfer, but I'll do anything for him. 

Next step - No more tx for us now, need to appreciate what we have & try not to dwell on this not working. I will be checking in on you lovely ladies to see how you're doing. thanks for everything, I appreciate your support more than words would ever get across on here.

Did anyone hear from Peg at all ?  

Wishing you all good luck, too many of ou to mention but I adore you all. 
Sally xxx


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi girls really sorry for not posting sooner.
i got a negative blood test yesterday. but AF still not arrived and doesn't even feel like its going to. really wierd.I don't think i have a enough blood. think this is my problem. when AF comes i only have it for 1 day very light.
this is wot i'm going to look in to. i have asked and asked the doctors but they never seem worried about my light periods. but i feel its really significant. We are also going to look into all diff tests etc. does any one know of all the tests we can have?

i feel numb . DH is great support. he says we can get a puppy, i've allways wanted one but he's never been keen.
love to u all. and thanx for all your huge support. 
sily lally    
bye for now . will come back soon and catch up xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
peg xxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Peg - so sorry luvvie, I have a little incling of how you feel today. Sending a huge hug & hope you can get some answers soon about your blood. I too would think that was significant & it annoys me that the Dr's don't listen to us about these things. I still have no AF & just feel bloated & feel strange, presumably from all the Gestone & Cyclogest.  going to test again on Saturday just to make certain as last BFP my levels were so slow to rise. In my heart I know it won't change though.

xxxxx


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Peg and Sally - so sorry.

Peg, I have exactly the same thing as you - very light periods and after a treatment cycle heavier but still only lasting a day or two. I find this odd, since my scans always show that my lining is fine. No dr has ever thought the periods a problem, but my acupuncturist certainly did. I wonder if it's because I run regularly - they were heavier when I didn't. I always thought running balanced my hormones... I don't know what tests you could have, as drs don't seem keen to follow it up, but maybe try acupuncture for it? Acupuncturists are good with periods - mine could make mine heavier when she wanted to, it was amazing. Do PM me if you find out anything. Anyway, a puppy will be absolutely lovely. 

Sally hun, I was really hopeful with all your extra meds. It's such a blow. I think your DP is right, just to be sure.

I think all our DHs and DPs sound wonderful. I suppose that's why we want babies with them in the first place, but even without that it's more than lots of people have.

   xxxxLeaf


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Leaf  - couldn't agree more about us all having fab DP's & DH's. I have known mine since we were 8 at primary school. I loved him then & love him now. I have talked to him this morning & we agreed that at least our "boys & girls"   &  (couldn't find a little eggie !) liked each other enough to make loads of embies in the dish. We will find comfort in that.

Washing on, clothes put away, looking for new Dyson on internet & ready for a new day. What are you all doing today girls ?

Sally


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Peg and sally!!

I'm so very sorry to hear ur news!! 
Hope u can take comfort in the love u share with your dp and dh.
Sending love to u all!!

Take care and good luck with any future plans, with or without tx!

Xx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Kirstie - thanks luv. This group has been such a support, I don't feel so alone as I had before. thanks for being there. xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
sally - im really sorry this tx has not worked for you both, i wouls keep going with meds and test again like dh says, i know its so hard. ladies are right though we are lucky to have our hubbys some people dont get that and  i think that all this tx makes you closer as well. its just so unfair, please take some time with him and spoil yourself  

peg - im so sorry for your bfn, take sometime with your partner and am here if you need anything  

kirst x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Aww ladies im so sorry to hear your news. its so tough to face another BFN and i really feel for you both    £ 


other ladies who i buddied up with all got their BFP's this week and its hit me hard as i feel like im just getting left behind once again.
AF has finally showed up today and is more heavy and painful than i ever remember from my first cycle, its wiped me out for today i think  so ive decided to do something positive and have rejoined weight watchers this morning, i have already lost 3 stone to start treatment but need to get another 2 off to get my BMI under 25. im really gonna go for it i think 

i really dont know what to do next and wanted some advice. i have 2 blastocysts still frozen and i got the impression they were not very good quality. anyway the embryologist called me yesterday and said they are perfectly viable embryos which would give me a good chance of pregnancy. Now i had planned to take a break but i will have to pay £245 up front to keep the embies frozen . a FET cycle in my clinc is £800 and i do have that saved. so the question now is do i pay the £245 and then the £800 in a few months when im ready or do i just go for it and have another FET straight away i feel i could do another cycle and then if we have no luck again i would definately need a break before going fresh. im not sure what to do??


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Karen - If we had any frosties left I'd definately go for another FET straight away. But that's me ! My first IVF worked with only medium quality embies on board & the last 3 have failed with good quality ones, so I think it's more luck of the draw. Hope you can work out what to do & you are happy with your choice. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi karen
its always decisions isnt it, personally i think i would go for it straight away because knowing if it has not worked i would then have some time away from tx, where as if i left it for while i know that tx would still be waiting for me, if that makes sense. but the think is everyone is diff and you have to decide what is best for you and dh, if you feel ready to take tx on again then go for it but if you think it is to soon then maybe the wait would do you good. what had partner said about it?

kirst x


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Depends how you feel, Karen, but I'd save £245 and go for it straightaway. It's all so expensive... But you may feel you want a break. Nice to have some on ice, either way.

xxxxLeaf


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks ladies, he just realises its all what i can cope with as its so much easier on him. he will support me either way. it just seems daft to me to waste the £245 to keep them frozen when a whole cycle is only £800 so i might as well put it towards that 

its hard to decide this when i feel like im bleeding to death!! 

whats do all the other BFN ladies plan to do its so crap this is


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

you guys are soooooo lovely. i'm just sitting here   because of all your kindness. And thoughtfulness to each other. 'm afraid i've been a bit c**p with personals.

karen honey      i'm sure you'll make the right descision for you xxxxxx 

sally and leaf thanx for kind msg  thinking of u too at this rubbish time     

birdy, u keep yr feet up up and make sure u get a bfp!!!! to get this thread back on track!     

kirstie!!! blimey!!! u done well!!!!!! thats amazing!!!!!  

anneline hope you fine hun!  

leaf its a strange one about the blood isn't it, 

sally       


today i'm cleaning my house, hoovering etc, dyed my hair, blimey my roots were bad, but didn't want to expose  my embies to any chemicals, going to start the gym again tomorrow so i can fit into a new dress .i bought as reverse physcology ( that didn't work obviously!) but now i've got a lovely new dress.
dh has just rung to say we are off to portugal on tues 

as for tx. we\ve got to wait till aug for our follow up . then i think we'll try again. in the mean time we are going to go for tests etc. 
wot is the killer cell test? and dna fragmentation? and are there any others?

thanx again for all yr fantastic support on this thread, you have def helped me thru this,     

xxxpeg xxxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

peg - I have had some therapy today & bought myself a new Dyson. Anything to help us through this cruddy time hey ? Look after yourself. xxxxx


----------



## tracey8 (Jun 3, 2009)

Peg and sally sorry to hear you got


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

So, so sorry huns! Peg, Sally  

Karen - I too would go straight away with your next ones hun.

Kirstie - hope you get some good news on Friday hun!
A x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

hiya annieline how r u feeling??
i been doing research on goggle BAD IDEA!! so stressing as usual!!
hope u r doing well, not long until ur scan now is it.  u having twin's i think, this is a twin thread, ive decided!! lol

love to everyone, it quite on here today!!!!!

best wishes
KIrstie. xx


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Peg and Sally i am so so sorry about your news - nothing makes it any easier but everyone here makes it a little more bearable - we are not alone. Take care of yourselves.           

I have just been catching up. It seems ages since Mon and the BFN. I've handled it a bit better this time (last time 2 wks off work nearly) but AF not arrived and i've got headache and same symptoms as before but feel sick. Keep talking myself into thinking no BFN but blood test tells the truth!!! Just want to get AF out of the way because i know it will all sink in and hit me then!

Karen I think you should go for it too! How quickly can you try again after this cycle? Is it this AF and then one more? or sooner? i am thinking i might do it sooner rather than later too. 

My school is closed for 7 days now because of swine flu. We have about 3/4 cases i think but will find out more tomorrow. I hope the kids will be ok. It makes you realise just how special they all are to mums and dads when you go thru all of this. I have 3 ivf babies in my class - 10% of my class which is high i think!

I don't know about anyone else but i am so tired after tx and find ladies/ friends that are having babies hard to cope with.

Bed now - take care amazing ladies.      
love littlefish


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

little fish


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Littlefish - I so agree with everything you said. The ladies on here really are so supportive & it makes it feel a little bit more bearable to think we're not alone. My friends are brilliant BUT they really have no idea what we go through. One of mine has asked if we'll adopt, but for us that is not an option as we already have each other's children to look after, we wanted one that was part of us both. I was adopted & have abosolute love for what my parents did for me. 

I am finding it hard to think I'll never ever be able to be pregnant with my DP, just can't believe it won't ever be able to happen. Possibly feeling selfishly sorry for myself today. Had to have my Gestone last night because I have to test again tomorrow. DP wanted to wait till Sat but I don't want to have another jaba tomorrow night. It was 1st responseso I don't believe it's going to change, but he does. Bless him.  I've not rung my clinic yet, couldn't face telling them it's neg again.... am I alone with that feeling ??

Thinking of each & everyone of you lovey ladies, you're so brilliant. xxxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
littlefish - it is so hard, i know i cant be around our best friends at some points because of their babies. i always feel like im being selfish but its just so so hard. 
hope things work out well with you x

how is everyone else doing?

kirst x (only 12 days left  )


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

I've started to peel the wallpaper off my lounge/stairwell..... only meant to peel the border bit off & got carried away. Theraputic xxx


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Hi Sally,

We haven't got children at all but I really know what you mean - my dh is lovely and would just make a brill dad and I want it for him i suppose as much as anything. Its also hard when people notice your age and ask if you have children and I cant keep saying 'no but we're getting round to it' at nearly 40! I would love to adopt and dh would too, but i know that the time has to be right and all of this has to firmly behind us otherwise its not fair on a child really. My best friend adopted her little boy and he's 10 now. She could only go thru tx once as she found it so hard. She says that people that do are more are amazing. She's an amazing mum. I wish she lived closer! 

Thank you Birdey I know what you mean but we have to have a bit of self preservation about us. I keep trying to think of all the positives of no children in our life. Some days are easier than others. I reckon as friends children get older it will get easier for us as they will begin to take back abit of their lives for themselves too and have more adult time  - does that make sense?

Home today - swine flu has struck!! (not me) All staff have to be in school on Monday though!  
Children back next Thurs.   We've set work for them and everything!

Love Littlefish


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

*Littlefish *  - I was very nervous about joining FF because I already had children, thought I was a bit of a fraud & was worried others might be a bit cross with me whittering on about wanting a baby. But everyone has been so lovely & has understood how desperate we were to have this chance. Wish I could say the same for some other people we meet day to day, we've heard so many things like "why would you want more?" Why would you want to start again at your age?".... oh it makes me angry.

My ex & his new wife lost a full term baby last November & for me that was the reality check.... a neg is a neg & I am just thankful that I never got as far as they did & had to go through what they are going through. There are so many different stories on here & each has it's own joy or heartbreak. I think we're an amazing bunch & I really wish everyone could have a positive.

Off my soapbox & back to my decorating !!!


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Kirstie - I have PM'd you.


----------



## Littlefish (May 16, 2008)

Sally - everyone has the right to have a child no matter what and I agree some people do make me angry too. It makes me angry when people say we should stop now!

Decorating is v therapeutic - enjoy.
I have been planning our trip to Dublin for tomorrow - its kept me going this week. I just hope I don't crash with a big reality check next week!

The  has returned and shes an evil nasty lady!!! The sudden stop of hormones has left me feeling sick and terrible AF pains. Just want to get back to normal now!!!

Have a good weekend.
Love Littlefish


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Littlefish - my DP wanted me to test again today just to make sure. His boss was 5 months before shegot a positive test...... obviously I knew it would not happen to us, but I did the test just to put our minds at ease. It was negative.  I have no AF, but then I've been on Cyclogest & Gestone so I am expecting a bit of an AF delay. Very strange that all the other times I've never got to test date & this time I did. 

I hope you have a fantastic time in Dublin, can't wait to hear allaboutit, I'd love to go.

Have peeled most of the paper off, our house in on 4 levels & open plan so I have to decorate all the way up & down.  Got my cousins' funeral at lunchtime, dreading it.


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry for not being on in ages, but so busy!!  Just wanted to sent       to all the girls who got BFN's...thinking of you all and congratulations to all the BFP's hope you all have a healthy 8 months!!!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
annieline - please can you put my otd for the 30th june - only 10 more days   how are you doing?

sillylally - im sorry your test was still negetive im glad youkeping yourself busy, sending you lots of hugs  

im feeling really down still its driving me mad, not sure why im like it just glad i had week off work 

hope everyone else is doing ok

kirst x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Birdey  sorry you're feeling so down. Do you think that once we're in that awful 2WW we feel there is nothing else we can do. We just have to sit & wait, it's so horribly emotional. I hope you're feeling lots better soon. Sending hugs xxx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi All

Birdey - good luck hun! About time there was some more good luck on here...


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Annieline thanks for updating the chart all the time - it's been very helpful.

birdey sorry you feel down. Looking at the chart we are certainly due some bfps!

Caroline good to see you, hope you're OK.

I'm sorry some of you have come across ignorant people who say we shouldn't have babies... honestly some people!

Sally sorry about the test - there's always a tiny bit of hope, isn't there? I understand about not calling the clinic - I never even told my UK clinic about the BFN, just my Spanish one. And hope the funeral isn't too upsetting. Decorating and gardening - watering - are very therapeutic...

A friend of mine who is a writer wrote this short short story for me when I told her about my bfn. I think it's meant to be uplifting! Sweet of her anyway. xxxxLeaf

_*Watering*

Late afternoon in a small-town garden in high summer I stand watering. The soil drinks like an infant while the air stills, subatomic particles of space.

Earlier, in class, one of my best students complained, "Sometimes when I feel the urge to create, I don't know whether to grab my paints, my camera, my guitar or my pen."

"You could have sex," her friend, sitting in the desk next to hers, joked.

Not make love, not express your affection and desire in imaginative ways. Have sex. In other words, though I doubt she meant what she was saying, procreate.

The fat white daisies perk immediately; the drooping roses take a bit longer. The lavender doesn't seem to notice: some plants prefer life dry. I move on to shrubs, then grass. I water as though emptying my mind through the hose that snakes round my ankles like a mute animal.

"Oh, sex," my multi-talented student had replied, "that's too easy."

The class laughed and moved on. Moved with the ease and certainty of youth in high summer.

In my garden I continue to water. I don't think about babies, about embryos lost in blood and time. I don't think, I just breathe and water. I water and the spray evaporates from my skin, becomes clouds, becomes rain, becomes everything. 
_


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Leaf - you have a lovely friend. It helps us to get through doesnt' it ? I sat at my 32 year old cousins' funeral yesterday & watched his family. They are grieving for the loss of their father just a year ago & here we are with another loss. It put my BFN into perspective. I'm grateful for the chance to have a positive. Just the chance.

How long girls do you think it might be before AF come ? Sorry if i've asked that on this thread before. I'm now 17DPT & stopped all meds on Weds this week, nothing yet.


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Sally - oh the funeral was yesterday. These things do seem to come in clumps for families sometimes.

My doc said that AF should come 3 days after stopping meds, and that's been the case for me both times, so for you that's tomorrow?

I wonder if I should be a bit saintlier healthwise - have returned to coffee and wine since the bfn, quite gradually. I always lose weight when I have to give them up! That Zita West makes me feel guilty about all my pleasures....

xxxxLeaf


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

I had a beer last night & really didn't enjoy it, quite happy to have one glass of red wine I think, beer just tasted wrong. never thought I'd hear myself say that !


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thabks ladies for your kind words of support it really means alot  

kirst x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Birdy
Wishing u all the luck in the world 4 ur bfp!!

Love and best wishes!
Kirstie xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks kirstie, how are you doing?

kirst x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Birdy
I'm not to bad thanks!
Just waiting on my 7 week scan!
Hoping the scan I had at 5weeks and 5days was to early due to the fact that we seen no heart beats and nurse said I looked about 5weeks rather than 5+5
Very stressfull, its like 2ww agin!
I pray my beanies hearts r beating and I c them soon!
How ur 2ww going
Xx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Girls, I thought I'd lost you (I bet you were hoping I'd gone quiet ! he he.)  

How are you all doing, it seems quiet on here ? Are you all working or out sunbathing ? Thinking of you all. xxx

Well AF arrived Sunday morning, heavy but not as bad as she normally is & seems to have stopped today. Normally I don't want to go out anywhere for about 4 days.......  My AF after IVF has always been really bad, but I am amazed that this time she's better than normal. I wonder if some of the drugs might help me have better AF in future & I will be chatting to my GP when I see her.

Positive thoughts to you all on the 2WW, I really hope we have good news on here again soon. You ALL deserve it. xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

silly lally - glald to hear you not feeling too rough and that the old witch was not awful for you, hope you doing ok?

well i have been feeling rough last 3 days, dizzy and mega tired, feeling sick and pains today in left hand side of tummy. do we think this is good or bad or am i just going insane, 6 days left?

kirst x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Birdey - I thnk it's so hard to tell about symptoms, but I have a great feeling about you. Don't know why, I just do. I've read that having a blocked up nose can be a good sign & also some bloating & dizziness is good. I really hope this is it for you, got everything crossed.  6 days..... keep as busy as you can.  Lots of positive thoughts coming your way.

sally xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks sally im hoping its our time too but it does not feel like it but gonna keep going, thanks for support

kirst x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Sally - busy working here!

Had a bad 7 week scan. Baby was measuring way too small, but had a heartbeat. Have to go back in 2 weeks. Was told I only have a 50:50 chance of it making it.

Kirstie - how are you doing hun? Is your scan tomorrow or Friday? Very nervous for you as I know how you feel hun!

Birdey - sounds promising hun! Keep the faith!
Ax


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi annieline im sorry things have not gone well today but i believe this will work out for you we will all be thinking positive thoughst for you and hope that its a much better scan in couple of weeks. sending you lots of hugs  

kirst x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Annieline - I am so sorry you had a worrying scan. At 7 weeks my DD had a h/beat but didn't have any limb buds..... She is 12 on Friday & is absolutely fine .... it CAN work. I will be really hoping for you. I wish I could send you a real huggle even though I know it won't stop you worrying. 

I think this board is owed some really good news & I think you are one of those who will come through this. We'll all be here for you but I know the next 2 weeks will be so hard for you. 

Sally xxxx


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hiya birdy, sally and annieline!

Thanks for thinking of me annieline! I'm so nervous but got to believe thingss will b ok!
I'm sure ur baby will b fine hun! Aloads of women measure less than their dates but its a worry u could do without!!
Go to gp for bloods I would!! If they double then that I great sign!
I'm really shocked that u had no scan pic and I think another 2ww is cruel!!
Try to get into epu!! I'm under them and they r great!
I also think its bad that they told u 50/50!! They a lovely heartbeat there so ur baby I alive and kicking, its growth can soon catch up!
If I were u I'd get hold of gp and epu!!
Was ur ds born through tx??
I'll let u know how I get on!! I'm still doing hpt's lol, I know I'm mad!!

Sally glad to hear u r keeping busy and sounding positive...what r ur plans??

Birdy- good luck hunni! R u waiting for otd or trying b4

Love to u all!

I'm really struggling to stay positive I got a really bad feeling about my scan tomorrow!
I think after tomorrow I'm going to have a break from this web-site, I'm reading way to much into things!!
Praying I hear heartbeats tomoz! I hope my beanies r still with me,
I don't drink or smoke, I'm 23 and eat healthy and I'm doing all I can 4 my babies! I love them loads already!!
Praying all our dreams come true one day!!

Xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi kirstie
really am thinking of you for tm im sure your little ones are doing fine, you deserve this and we are all behind you.
i dont know if i can hold out til tuesday but know if i test early and its bfn im gonna be gutted so not sure if best to wait and then deal with it tuesday. you tested early didnt you - how soon before? but was yours bfp early because of multiple pg?

kirst x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Birdy!
Thanks for ur thoughts!
I tested after 6 days on this treatment and the last tx!
Obivous I had bfn on day 6 last time and it was bfn
But this time I tested at night time and still got a very faint positive!!
I had blast put back so my otd was 12 days after et not 14!
I used first response 6 days early test both times! I've done TEN in total now! Lol
Its ur desision hun and remember we all different. Have u been into chat to talk to other ladies in 2ww??
Positive vibes sent to u.
Xx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Birdy, I tested at 11dpo too (Mine was 8 days after 3 day transfer) singleton. Kirstie was 6 days after 5 day transfer, so also 11dpo for her. It is great testing early when you get a bfp, but last time I tested early and got a bfn and that sucked! Good luck hun! I think I had given up on my bfp and that is why I tested, so got the shock of my life when I saw the 2nd line, clear as day.

Kirstie - (((hugs))) for tomorrow. Will be here waiting to see how you get on hun! Am praying for your little beanies. My nurse told me that there's no point really doing bloods while the heart is there, as the hcg will be working. She did say I could get my scan in 10 days, but to be honest I would rather wait 14 and know for sure. If after 10 days it was still small then I would still be worrying, but if I give it 2 weeks then I will pretty much know one way or another by then. It will be hard, but I will just consider myself pg unless anything happens otherwise. I have heard some positive stories, so praying I can be one of them. Apparently 3mm is very very small to have a hb, so I am praying that baby was at a funny angle and was a little bigger really   . My DS was a natural conception- conceived first month of trying!!

I think I may get a scan pic next time if all ok. Not sure they wanted to give me a scan if it might not continue....

Sally - thank you hun! You are always so positive to everyone. You are such a star! Do you know, it seems as though all the stories of small babies tend to be girls. It would be just fab if mine was just a litte girl and that is why she is slower... I don't suppose you can remember how small she was? Mine was supposedly 3mm which is the measurements of a week earlier. The good news is that the yolk sac and embryo sac looked good. Just hope I have a slower one there. I have heard of some people not seeing the fetal pole yet at 7weeks.    

All my love
A x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Annieline  yes I remember it all so well. By that tme I'd had 3 m/c's already & during that pregnancy I'd had a horrendous bleed, like the heaviest AF that came so suddenly. I was petrified. I had a scan & we were amazed to see a little heartbeat but the scan lady told me the baby measured 5mm & if I bled anymore then I'd lose the baby.

They told me to go back 7 days later for another scan because they couldn't see any buds appearing. They said the pregnancy wouldn't be viable if they were not there in a week's time. They then went on to tell me that I had a 5% chance of this baby being normal & offered me a termination !!!  I promise you this is all true & I was absolutely devastated, but took my chances. Every scan, every week was scary but we got there, slowly but surely. She was born 9lb 3oz at home. YOU CAN DO THIS xxx

Kirstie - Sadly for my DP & I we have no options left. We spent all our money on the reversal & the IVF & now need to focus on what we have. This doesn't mean that I haven't cried over the last week since we got a neg,I have. I have pulled all the paper off my lounge & hallways & am so busy with my business. I wish we could do another cycle as I have some drugs in my fridge, but we have offered those to DP's boss for their tx, so I don't think that's an option for us now. I've very very sad to think we'll never have our baby together, but he lives in hope that at least I don't have the clips on my tubes & it might just happen. I dont' think it will because the tubes are very scarred over.

sorry this is so long again, I appreciate you girls giving me the "air time". 
xxxxxxx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh Sally! I am so, so sorry! There's no reason why you can't say that you've changed your mind re the drugs hun. I know what you mean about stopping, but is there any way you can do just one more? The money can be paid back (easier said, i know), but if you don't do it now, then that will be it....) Sorry, I don't want to make it harder for you. I am so sad for you hun! It's so hard when you have to pay for this yourself. That is also a factor in why I am so scared about losing this one, because it's such a lot of money.  

Thank you for your story hun. Can't believe the size of your daughter at birth!! Unbelieveable. Were you positive about your conception date? I love hearing stories about people who have defied the odds. Was she the right size at her 12 week, or still a little small?

I would do anything for you to get your bfp hun!

Kirstie - GOOD LUCK for today! Can't wait to see how you get on when I get home hun!!!

Birdey - stay positive!
A x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

sally - i agree witht he other ladies you are a star, you are always so positive to us all and you have been through the mill yourself. i know what you mean about stopping tx, we wont be doing any more once we used our last 3 frosties. we have spent just under 10,000 and its all gone on credit card we just cant do any more, which breaks my heart. wish you all the luckj in the world  

kirst x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hiya ladies!!
Just got back from scan!

Annieline- clinic say I'm only 6weeks and 2days! They defo don't include how old embryos were when going back!!
We seen one strong h/b and the other sack only had a fetal pole no h/b!
She didn't do any measurements and we got scan pics!
She said the little one could either b a slower developer or it stopped growing!!
I'm not getting stressed over it!!
What will b will b!
I got another scan with epu on tuesday (7weeks then)
I'm landed to c a h/b and just pray the other one will catch up!!

Birdy-keep strong hunni!! Keep busy!!

Hiya sally! Have u thought about eggg share??
Xxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

*Kirstie *  - It sounds like you've had an emotional day. Will be thinking of you on tuesday,  that must seem so far away to you. I think I'm too old for eggshare, I'm 41 in August. Just wish we could start it all again. It's a bit like watching your favourite team/tennis player losing by a tiny bit. You just wish you could turn back the clock & do it slightly different to win.

*Birdey *  - I have found the girls on here are quite different to those on other boards where they are doing fresh cycles. We all seem to be getting towards the end of our tx tries & are having to deal with the horrible thought of giving up. Not that I like to call it that ! I have found the support on here is absolutely amazing & it just helps to know that we're all in this together & we all care about each other genuinely.

*Annieline *  - I wish I could do another fresh cycle but I don't think my DP would change his mind. It's a very difficult decision to make to stop tx, I know I won't be able to go back on this decision once we've got past this year. I did ask the clinic what their cut off age is & they said with a laugh "we're not telling you but you have years yet" bless them. I have to find peace with my decision somehow, at the moment I'm just keeping busy & hoping the pain/dissapointment will go away.  

My first DD was 6lb 12 at birth so when they were scanning for my 2nd DD they said she'd be about the same. There was no suggestion from any of the scans that she was so big, infact at the 20 week scan they actually panicked me because they didn't think she'd grown for a while ! She is 12 tomorrow & has size 7 feet.... I am extremely grateful for what I have & just long for all you girls to have that chance too.

We're going out for a meal tonight, 7 of us. Really looking forward to it as I've had a lot of business hassles today. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank u for your kind words sally!
Me and dh r landed we got to c a heartbeat so that's all I'm thinking of!
If there anymore on tuesday it will be a bonus!
I'm just going to enjoy being pregnant and c what happens.

Power to positive thinking!!
Nurse said everything looked fine so I'm happy with that!
Take care all!

Birdy - u ok?
Xx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Sally, you are right. I think when you know the time has come to call it a day, then you should embrace that decision. Heartbreaking as it is, but obviously best to move on and be positive. Thanks for the story about your daughter   . I guess in all of our cases - what will be, will be  

Kirstie - that is great news about your scan hun! I don't understand why they don't count the 5 days of development that you had already. It gives me hope, as they would consider mine 3 days behind if that's the case which doesn't make my fetal pole so bad. Did you ask them why they did that? Fab news about your strong one. Was it the single one that had a hb or one of the identicals? Can you upload a pic of your scan? Would love to see it!

Birdey - take care!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

kirstie - really pleased that your scan showed heart beat, i think you right to take it as it is and not get your self stressed, im sure the other two will join in next week   hope you getting to rest up

annieline - hope you doing ok

sally - thanks  

im still same really, mega bloated, feeling sick and mega tired just really drained, am going back to work tom though as gotta get out of the house. just hope these symtoms are gonna be a good thing next week and not just the meds. 

kirst x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its defo not 3 for me ladies!!
I think the nurse mistook a yolk sack for a baby! I don't think there was ever identical twins in there!
Just two embryo implanted and one now has a heartbeat but the other only a fetal pole!!

Annieline I'm not sure how to put pics on, I sent it to my other ffriend via mobile! How r ur symptoms?
I'm very happy to c one heartbeat tho! Hope the other does catch up cos I does look to me like it has grown since last scan?
Who knows, what will b will b eh! Xx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Kirstie. They come and go to be honest! Yesterday I was feeling quite sick, today I feel quite normal again. How about you? I wish I knew if my little one was going to make it!
A x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
well i did something naughty this morning and bought a first response 6 day eraly test, im not due to test till tuesday so 5 days early, but have felt so rough. anyway omg it had faint positive line, please god let it stay  

kirst x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

OMG!! Birdey - that is fabulous news!!!!!!! About time we had some good news on here!
Welcome to the crazy world of the 3ww - waiting for your scan!
Well done you!!!
A x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Name No. embs ET date OTD

Jomag 
Maiya2 1 x blast 
angx 1 x day 3 (13th May) 28th May  
Lornam41 3 x day 3 (18th May) 29th May 
Annieline 2 x day 3 (20th May) 31st May 
Leaf 1 x day 3 (20th May) 1st June 
Caroline S 2 x day 3 (22nd May) 2nd June 
Tinkelbunny 3 x blasts (22nd May) 6th June 
Ranweli 2 x day 3 (25th May) 5th June 
Kirstiexx 2 x blasts (26th May) 7th June 
Tracy8 (28th May) 11th June 
Karen55 2 x blasts (2nd June) 14th June 
Littlefish 2 x day 2 (2nd June) 15th June 
Gabi2009 2 x day 4 (3rd June) 15th June 
Peg2 2 x day 3 (4th June) 16th June 
Sillylally 3 x day 3 (3rd June) 17th June 
niki_s_uk (8th June) 
Birdey 2 x day 3 (16th June) 30th June  
Olivia (17th July)


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Birdie that is amazing news, we're all rooting for you, you know hun.   

Anneline this is all so stressful. I don't understand why they don't count the days before ET either. I've noticed they don't do that when giving people their pregnancy test dates. So things are probably more positive than you think.

Kirstie, it's great news about your scan though I can understand the stress is nearly unbearable! Still you are preg with twins!! Hope the Tuesday scan goes well.

Sally I know exactly how you feel about doing things differently. Mostly my DH and I wish we'd met 10 years earlier - the money we'd have saved! But I know that whatever happens being with the right person now makes up for everything.

We're going to have one last cycle starting meds in a couple of weeks and can only do it because my mum has offered to pay - feel terrible about this in a way as I wish we could afford it ourselves. The doc has said we can do blast transfer this time, and also that we can have have a very young donor if we want - although apparently they have just done their statistical analysis at the clinic and there is no greater success rate with donors from 18-24 than with 25-30. And he says there's no evidence that steroids will help so thinks it would be pointless for me to take them. I have now read Dr Beer's book on auto immune and fertility issues and don't find it terribly convincing, especially the case studies, but I'm just not informed enough to know.

I can't help feeling that I have some implantation problem, but maybe we can't help looking for explanations for everything when actually it's just a numbers game - if there is a 60% success rate as there is meant to be for the procedure I'm having, then that means 40 out of 100 will be unsuccessful, which is still a lot. I know that's obvious but I overlook it sometimes. And of course that doesn't mean that there aren't reasons for being in one group or the other. This leads to the kind of circular thinking that drives me mad! I'm so glad I have somewhere to rant! Thank you for listening.

Love to you all xxxxLeaf


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Leaf, that is fab news about being able to do another treatment hun! I hope this is the one for you! You are right - it is a damn numbers game! Everyone else I know has had a great 7 week scan - which I am so happy for, but can't help feeling gutted that mine can't be normal too.

If only we could all have happy endings, and I wish we all do!
A x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

leaf that is fab news that you are having another cycle, this will be the one for you  

well otd is tuesday so will test again then, just praying that this little one will stay with me this time. im so scared of losing it like before   but gotta keep positive

i feel alot better though end of this week, just cant wait til tuesday to do it on right day and pray i get my bfp

hope you other ladies are doing ok

kirst x


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Thinking of you and your OTD tomorrow Birdie!     Try to enjoy the sunshine!

Thanks to you and Anneline for your good wishes.

xxxxLeaf


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

*Birdey *  - good luck tomorrow. Sending lots of hugs.  

*Kirstie *  - Thinking of you for your scan tomorrow.

My IVF friend came round with her twins (3 months old) yesterday & I got DP to come see them in the car. Then I sneakily said "we could always have one more go" & he didn't answer, but he spent most of last night telling me of all the "us time" we are going to have & all the wonderful things we can have with the money we won't be spending on IVF. He did just about get let off the hook when he said "I know it's no compensation"...... I was about to string him up for being unemotional about the baby thing. I suppose if I'm honest, I want you all to get BFP's,but I just wish we could too. Is that VERY selfish, I'm so sorry.  Maybe I'm just having a little down day. Sowwy girls.

Sally


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies 

sally - its not selfish by anymeans, we all want each other to get our bfp but we are only human and we all have wanted this so much to be doing the tx so it is only natural to feel disappointment and everything else. really hope you get to try again  

only one more sleep til d day please let it be the same as fridays test let this be our time and please dont let anything happen to our little one if it has stayed    

take care kirst x


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Good luck Kirsty, we had ET on the same day. My beta test date was on Saturday and was a BFP but a low reading so rechecked today and it has trebled so good news. Fingers crossed for you.
Nats


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi nats - thats excellent news congrats, im just hoping everything ok with ours  

kirst x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Kirst - good luck with OTD today - i'm sure you will be fine though hun!
A x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
well its a   for us today, really chuffed but so scared we dont want anything to happen like last time, please let let little one stay  

kirst x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yipee!!!
Congratulations on bfp birdy!!!
I knew it was your time!!!

Stay calm and look after yourself!!
Have u booked scan!
I'm 7weeks today! Got scan at 9.45, so scared!!! Ahhhhh.
Xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi kirstie 
no not phoned clinic yet gonna phone in min and book it, good luck for this morning, let us know how you get on, be thinking of ya 

kirst x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Birdey - that is such lovely news to wake up to. Congratulations to you both. xxxxxxxxxxx

Kirstie - Thinnking of you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm home!!
After my fertiity clinic doing a scan on thursday
And telling us there was one heartbeat....
We just had scan in early pregnancy unit and we seen
3 heart beats!!! I'm in shock!
2 identical twins in one sack measuring 7weeks and 1 in another sack measuring approx 6 weeks!!
God only knows what's going to happen!
How can two different hospitals tell me completly different storires!!
Very strange eh!! 
Love to u all. Xx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Kirstie - WOW, amazing news. I'm so so happy to hear that you have 3 in there, I bet you can't believve it ? Sending love to you & DH, how does he feel ? xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks sally!
He feels ok! He a very very positive person, guess it makes up for my negative attitude all the time!!
Its a shock!! Hope u r well, xx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm keeping busy decorating. I have little blips of wishing we could do just one last tx. Got half the drugs in the fridge, but DP says no & I have to respect that. BUT if he said yes, I'd be on the phone to the clinic like lightening.  But despite my sadness I am always always genuinely happy & excited when others go through all this to get their BFP, I think you're all totally amazing.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

kirstie - that is amazing news 3, bet you chuffed, make sure you take care honey.

i just got my phone call and my scan is all booked for 3pm 15th july.  

kirst x


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Congrats Birdey. just looking at your ticker can i ask how you worked out your dates? We had Et on the same day and my beta test date was the 27/6 HPT today and yesterday i was looking at 4 weeks 4 days? Only minor difference.

Kirsty you must be in shock, there is a chance that nothing was visible last week, my friend had 1st scan 1 hb 2nd showed 2. 
Congratulations will take a while to take in

nats


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi nats i have prob done ticker wrong, clinic told me i would be 4 weeks today so ment due date would be bout 9/3/10 so put that in on lillypie but to be honest i was getting it all worng so prob typed something wrong  

kirst x


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow - what a busy day!!

Kirst - fab news about your official bfp hun! Welcome to the crazy worrying world of the 3ww (to your scan).

Sally hun - I don't know what to say. I wish your DH would give you just one more chance, but I know what you mean - it is soooo expensive and such a gamble. It is so unfair.  

Nats - congrats on your bfp!!

Kirstie - woweee!!! 3 HB's!! That is interesting to see your sizes are so different. Do you know the actual size of them in mm?? Mine was only 3mm which was way too small, but had a HB. I guess mine must have dated at about 6w 3d at 7w 2d, because they say they grow 1mm per day from 6w. Did they tell you what chance your little one had? You are officially 4 days behind me, so i would love to know what your embie sizes are to give me hope. They seem to be developing fine - ie getting HBs etc don't they?
When is your next scan? Mine is on Tuesday next week. My symptoms all disappeared last Thursday, so not really too hopeful.

A x


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Annieline my friend discovered she was expecting twins on her second scan. One was a lot smaller than the other and they did warn her she could lose the baby (she had a lot of bleeding). Week by week they carried on growing at the same rate for the first few months and then the small 1 caught up and she is due in about 14 weeks.
hang on in there on many occasion she thought it was all over.

Birdey thanks for your reply i checked mine against a due date calculator using my LMP date 28.5.09. I am sure the scans will put us right another 2-3 wait!

Nats


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Nats. Every story I hear like that gives me hope. Thank you for letting me know  
How are you feeling?
A x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

nat - im not sure, i just thought i would be 4 weeks as they add 2 weeks from et, but if went by last af then i would be 5 weeks, hopefully that. they have booked my scan for 2 weeks tom so hopefully if things go well they will know then, are you feeling ok?

annieline - keep being strong, your little one will catch up, be thinking of ya

im still bit shocked today and just am gonna take one day at time 

kirst x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Annieline
Everyone is so different hun!
Look at what my clinic told me on thursday (only one hb) and today there was 3
Very very strange!!
If u go to an early pregnancy unit they r much much more presise!
Fertility clinics aren't really as qualified as epu's, fertility clinic specialise in fertility not early pregnacy!
I'm not sure of sizes (didn't really take it all in) still in shock
I think the 2 in 1 sack measured approx 7weeks but the one on its own that's has always been smaller was about 6weeks approx! 
Nures told me that everything looked fine!! I personally think its bad ur clinic said 50/50 to u!! Talk about extra stress that u didn't need eh!!!
What will b will b hun! U got a lovely little heartbeat and u haven't had any blood loss!!
Ur baby will catch up hun, I heard so many stories like yours!
Have faith hunni and wishing u the best of luck!!
Have u done another digital test or had any bloods
I gotta wait another 2 weeks for scan!!
They say I'm 7weeks today (5weeks since et) don't count how old embryo was at all hunni!!
Late implantation or anything could happen plus they had been frozen! One of my blasts had developed alittle further than the other after the thaw aswell (so that could explain one being smaller)
God only knows what will happen!!
Get to epu or have a cervix exam at gp!! They can c if its closed or openning!! There r things u can do hunni, after my bleed I did them all! 
Good luck to u!! Xxx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Kirstie, thanks for your post hun!

I agree with you that the fertility clinic aren't as qualified as EPU. I was quite surprised it was the fertility nurse doing the scan as I thought it would be my consultant at least - especially as he specialises in obstetrics and early pg.

I did an cheapy internet test, and the line came up waaay darker than the control line immediately, but i think our HCG must be in the tens of thousands by now regardless and if I had a missed miscarriage then it would take ages to come down. I haven't been for any blood tests because to be honest, I started a new job in May and I just don't have chance to go and get them done. I don't feel I can go to EPU because I'm not bleeding. I have no sign of mc and cervix is closed. 

What is worrying me most is the fact that I was feeling just a bit quesy daily, but it just stopped last Thursday and bbs no longer bigger.  I just don't feel pg any more. 

I guess I will just have to wait one more week for my next scan as there is nothing else that will affect the outcome. I am thinking maybe the progesterone is stopping any bleeding and has contributed to it being a "missed miscarriage" rather than just a straightforward mc.

Sorry hun - you have given me some great advice, and I wish I could take some time to find out what is going on, but I just can't get any time off. You are right though - what will be, will be, so trying to stay positive until my scan on Tuesday. Only 6 more days to go.

One of my embies was slower than the other too. One was a 7-cell before being frozen (8 cell on transfer), and one was a compacting 10 cell.

It is sooo hard to spend all these weeks not knowing what is happening. I am so grateful to have got pg at all, as I know for many others it hasn't worked this time, but this limbo is sooo tough!

Thanks for your advce Kirstie. Hope your next 2 weeks is ok. SUCH a long time to wait. 

A x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Annieline - Just wanted to send you a hug, sounds like you're going through a horrible time right now. I really feel for you. Makes the 2WW seem like nothing. Look after yourself. I'm sure you are OK, lots of people don't feel pregnant at all for a lot of their pregnancy. I'm sure you will be one of them, but I know that doesn't stop you worrying.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

annieline - sending you lotsof hugs, ita all gonna be ok, your little one was strong enough to get this far it will keep fighting    

kirst x


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Good grief, I turn my back for two minutes....

Anneline, hope everything's ok. Maybe the distraction of the new job is a good thing, since there's not much you can do but wait and see. As Sally said, lots of people don't feel pg at all. My sister thought throughout her entire pregnancy that it wasn't going to last, and there were indeed a few adventures, but now she has a naughty little boy. As someone else said, the 2ww is nothing compared to what you're going through.

Kirstie, 3 heartbeats, amazing! Your DH sounds like an amazing bloke too. Mine gets frightened by even a mention of twins, although I quite like the idea...

Birdey, I couldn't get to my computer yesterday but CONGRATS on your official BFP!!!     I'm so pleased and we could do with as much good news as possible around here.

Nats too - congratulations and more great news! Hope you're feeling well.

Sally, maybe your DP will change his mind. Mine didn't want to have another round and we went out and he listed all the reasons why not and I listened and sympathised because I agree with most of them! But said how sad I was. A couple of days later he said we could go ahead if I wanted. Even so, if it doesn't work next time we'll have to come to terms with it. It's true that I don't know where the time to devote to a child would come from. I've spent the last couple of days nursing a cat through endoscopic surgery, my parents need a lot of attention, work is all-consuming, and in the most charming way possible DH can be like a toddler himself at times. Even so, even so! Thinking of you.

Thinking of you all, actually!
xxxxLeaf


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Leaf - I just thnk it's so different for the men. Much as they may want the babies, I am not sure that they hav that same instinct as we do to keep on trying. When people say to me "you're brave" I just tell them... "you should read about the other girls I chat to ..." If only they knew what you've all been through.

I am now on e again looking at things like Serrapeptase tablets & chamomile douches to unblock my scarred over tubes. I won't spend lots of money on any of these things as I think they're pretty much all a con, but it gives me a tiny bit of hope that I may unblock them one day. Without that hope I think I'd just be a jibering wreck.

Hope you ladies are spending time in the cool somewhere, it's lovely that it's hot, but just don't get burnt.
Love to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Cheers guys  

Sally - these things can happen, so it's good what you are doing hun. I wish you all the luck in the world!

Leaf, you're right - it is helping being at work all day. When are you thinking of starting your next round? 

Birdey - how are you feeling? Has it sunk in yet? Have you called your clinic?
A x


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Just read my last post & is says "I'm now on e again"...... ... obviously things aren't that bad.....


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Sally lol - I did wonder


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi lya ladies

annieline - yeh phoned clinic and got scan for 2 weeks so on 15th july, my doc gave me tablets so i didnt have to spend out on clinic ones which was cool saved us aload of money, just trying to take one day at time, im so scared of mc again.

hope you all ok


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

I agree Sally, we all need that hope. There are so many stories of women getting pg after unsuccessful and repeated ivf. I know someone who went on to have 3 daughters. Sometimes there is no apparent logic to these things but there still seems to be plenty that the experts don't understand.

Anneline well don't work too hard! I was going to start new round immediately but clinic hasn't sent me forms yet and I seem to have a bit of an infection - all the meds have probably put my bacterial flora out of balance - sorry too much info... anyway don't get results for that for 10 days and then probably a week on antibiotics so I think probably next cycle which takes us into August. I'm not sure if the clinic is open in August and am worried the best embryologists will be away so we'll see! I don't want to wait too long as work gets hectic in September. 

Birdey you take care hun! Cool about your doc. Let us know how you are.

xxxxLeaf


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

leaf - thanks honey, it prob will do you good to have little break, you be more fresh ready for your bfp   im doing ok thanks just wishing the time aay so my little one keeps safe.

hope you other ladies doing ok, i gotta run got work, catch up later

kirst x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hiya all...
How u all doing??
ANNIELINE is it today that ur scan is
BIRDY not long until your scan now!!
I'm 8weeks today...very down day today, very negative!!
I got next scan on the 14th down epu!!!
Scary!! 
K xx


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi all
Hope you are all well.

Had my second scan today at 9w 2d. Baby was still there and the same size as before and with no HB so I have had a MMC. Pretty devastated after 2 and a half years. I knew something wasn't right though, i felt it from the beginning. I have to stop cyclogest now and wait for the miscarriage. If nothing happens I have to have an ERPC next week  

I think it will be November now by the time I can do my next transfer as we are away in October which would be slap bang in the middle of things.

Kirstie - sorry you are down hun. Keep positive.

Birdey - hope you're ok. This early pregnancy malarky is hard work isn't it!

Leaf, Sally, lots of hugs. I am joining you in your ttc missions.
A x


----------



## MrsK2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Annieline- I'm so so sorry hunni
I was sure u were going to b ok!! 
I hope u find the strenght from somewhere and b strong for yourself your dh and ur ds!!
Wishing u the very best of luck for ur next tx!
Look after yourelf and b good to yourself and take time to heal!!

Pm me if u need a chat or anything!
Xxx k xxxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Annieline - I am so sorry to read your post. So so sorry for you & your DH. I know no words will be good right now, please know we are thinking of you with, sadly, a little knowledge of what you are going through. Lots of love to you both. xxxxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

annieline - im so sorry for what has happened, i know words are not gonna do anything but we are all here if you need anything. even if you wanna pm me and have a rant, im so sorry  

kirst x


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Anneline that is terrible news, and so much worse to get this far. I'm thinking of you and sending hugs.    

But there's still hope for next time, when you'll be due some good luck. Love to your and your DH. Try to give yourself a treat of some kind when you have a spare moment - an aromatherapy massage or dinner somewhere you like.... you need to cosset yourself!

xxxx Leaf


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Annieline I am so sorry to read your sad news, it is so heartbreaking to have it all taken away from you. take care of yourself
Nats
x


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Birdey when is your scan, just booked mine for the 15th, just want to wish the days away. I did another HPT tonight came up quickly just concerned as my symptoms keep coming & going which i know can be completely normal.
Take care all
Nats
x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

nats - mine is the 15th too so only week tom now, ill only be 6 weeks though just praying everything ok and i make it that far lost our first lottle one at 5 half weeks so praying this time is our time. my symptoms are all over the place, i have had sickness but then nothing for like 5 days then 1 day of it then nothing. really strange.
take care
kirst x


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Drives you mad doesn't it. Will keep everything crossed for you
xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

nats - what was your pg like with your ltitle boy, is this one different?

kirst x


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

I think at this stage I felt like I do now, One day symptoms up next down. The main difference which does worry me was my beta level. Last time it came in at over 780 which was extremely high & i did think twins where as this time it was below 50 but trebled within 48 hours and I haven't dared have another one just going with HPT. Last time i had a very straight forward pg, no bleeding, ms until about 17 weeks (lousy) it all went very smoothly. 
This wait is the worst bit, i would almost tick every day off and refused to buy anything until at least 25+ weeks and then wouldn't have it at home to suspicious. He was born a week only and had only just finished putting my bag together wouldn't let myself believe it was happening.

xx


----------

